# The "I feel tingly all over" Driveler...



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Tomorrow is Flag Day. 











And my burfday too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

ATTENTION!!!!!



The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the occasion???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tomorrow is Flag Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 where's da video??


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What's the occasion???


His undercover.............. oh wait.................. MizDawns.............. nope, he's coming through town and needs to eat............... yeah, that's it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where's da video??



Whatchoo talkin' bout Willis???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs!


WHAT?????????


Les Miles said:


> Whatchoo talkin' bout Willis???


 you're learnin, you're LEARNIN!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?????????
> 
> you're learnin, you're LEARNIN!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.



I'll be back home by that time. I told the idjit to get there on Thursday, but noooooo......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Ninja mods


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be back home by that time. I told the idjit to get there on Thursday, but noooooo......



Road Trip!!!

Why don't some of us just pile in truck and head on down there and join them? Then we can go snipe hunting and piggy nose touching afterwards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Ninja mods



Get it right, it's Ninji / Judi chop mods.



Les Miles said:


> Road Trip!!!
> 
> Why don't some of us just pile in truck and head on down there and join them? Then we can go snipe hunting and piggy nose touching afterwards.



Have fun with that. No way I'm doin a round trip just to come back on Monday. Plus the boy has a 5k XC race in Oakwood on Saturday morning. Not gonna miss that one.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


 I shouda known he wasn't that swoofy yet!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get it right, it's Ninji / Judi chop mods.
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun with that. No way I'm doin a round trip just to come back on Monday. Plus the boy has a 5k XC race in Oakwood on Saturday morning. Not gonna miss that one.


 You mean you can't sweet talk him into making it earlier???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHAT?????????
> 
> you're learnin, you're LEARNIN!!



And you said you couldnt come up with good titles. "Flag day driveler" Jeez . He come up with the stupidest one yet


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I shouda known he wasn't that swoofy yet!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> And you said you couldnt come up with good titles. "Flag day driveler" Jeez . He come up with the stupidest one yet



 We all gotta crawl 'for we run........... 'cept for Hankus..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Tomorrow is Flag Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy early burfday


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> And you said you couldnt come up with good titles. "Flag day driveler" Jeez . He come up with the stupidest one yet



he at least got the video...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> he at least got the video...



Cant see it , stupid  bsecure on my computer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> he at least got help putting the video up...


 corrected it for ya!


mudracing101 said:


> Cant see it , stupid  bsecure on my computer


Lee Greenwood - God Bless the USA!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
Man, that felt good clocking out at work for the last time this week!
Set up da roadblocks, Floriduh, Misszpi, and Loserana! Bama is rolling is thru tomorrow heading to N'awlins!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Lee Greenwood - God Bless the USA!



Well then..... i completely remove my stupid comment and apologize to Les, Great title and video. I'll pick on ya another time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> Man, that felt good clocking out at work for the last time this week!
> Set up da roadblocks, Floriduh, Misszpi, and Loserana! Bama is rolling is thru tomorrow heading to N'awlins!



You've got a text, idjit..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got a text, idjit..



Guess i better get my phone outta the truck then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Guess i better get my phone outta the truck then.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> Man, that felt good clocking out at work for the last time this week!
> Set up da roadblocks, Floriduh, Misszpi, and Loserana! Bama is rolling is thru tomorrow heading to N'awlins!






mudracing101 said:


> Well then..... i completely remove my stupid comment and apologize to Les, Great title and video. I'll pick on ya another time


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

And Happy B'Day tomorrow Les!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Afternoon all !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Feeling a lil fuzzy, slept too long today . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling a lil fuzzy, slept too long today . . .



Then take a nap....naps fix everything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Then take a nap....naps fix everything.






Crashed about 9am this morning woke up with my sweet wife giving me a back massage around 3pm!!!   The half a Benadryl I took this morning knocked me OUT!!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crashed about 9am this morning woke up with my sweet wife giving me a back massage around 3pm!!!   The half a Benadryl I took this morning knocked me OUT!!



Light weight


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Feeling a lil fuzzy, slept too long today . . .





Bourbon will help...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon will help...



Put hair on your chest


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon will help...



You got some?? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Put hair on your chest



So Courtney drinks a lot of bourban??


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got some??
> 
> 
> 
> So Courtney drinks a lot of bourban??



How do you think she got.... never mind.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got some??
> 
> 
> 
> So Courtney drinks a lot of bourban??


  Now she stealing my caprisuns


rhbama3 said:


> How do you think she got.... never mind.



I am telling


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now she stealing my caprisuns
> 
> 
> I am telling



I told you a long time ago, you just can't trust womenz. You gotta watch em' real close.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Light weight




Dang youngun!!!    NIC!!!!!!




Nicodemus said:


> Bourbon will help...






On Sir Crown now . . .  No Bourbarf for me!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Ya`ll ain`t right!!! 

`Cept for Slip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Now she stealing my caprisuns
> 
> 
> I am telling



I wouldn't do that if i were you. Between the heat and her stage of the game, she prolly don't like you very much right now.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't do that if i were you. Between the heat and her stage of the game, she prolly don't like you very much right now.



Just wait till he follows his coaching in the delivery room and she throw's out at him a brand new set of expletives he's never heard before!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> YEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
> Man, that felt good clocking out at work for the last time this week!
> Set up da roadblocks, Floriduh, Misszpi, and Loserana! Bama is rolling is thru tomorrow heading to N'awlins!



Have fun on your stay down in NOLA.

I got one of my state trooper friends waiting on ya to give you a special welcome when you cross the LA state line. 

What kind of ride will you be in???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have fun on your stay down in NOLA.
> 
> I got one of my state trooper friends waiting on ya to give you a special welcome when you cross the LA state line.
> 
> What kind of ride will you be in???



He's renting a bright pink 67 cadillac. I saw it in his driveway when I picked him up to go scout for Bama stuff at the team store. Dang thing is, Bama stuff was the only thing they were having a hard time keeping in stock, everything else was marked 50% off, the LSU stuff was 75% off.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just wait till he follows his coaching in the delivery room and she throw's out at him a brand new set of expletives he's never heard before!!



I remember hearing a few new choice words the my wife invented back when we had our first son.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's renting a bright pink 67 cadillac. I saw it in his driveway when I picked him up to go scout for Bama stuff at the team store. Dang thing is, Bama stuff was the only thing they were having a hard time keeping in stock, everything else was marked 50% off, the LSU stuff was 75% off.





I'm guessing they were giving the GT stuff away . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's renting a bright pink 67 cadillac. I saw it in his driveway when I picked him up to go scout for Bama stuff at the team store. Dang thing is, Bama stuff was the only thing they were having a hard time keeping in stock, everything else was marked 50% off, the LSU stuff was 75% off.



That is so cold!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's renting a bright pink 67 cadillac. I saw it in his driveway when I picked him up to go scout for Bama stuff at the team store. Dang thing is, Bama stuff was the only thing they were having a hard time keeping in stock, everything else was marked 50% off, the LSU stuff was 75% off.



Your sports-related post are starting to sound eerily similar to JetJockey's blabber.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I remember hearing a few new choice words the my wife invented back when we had our first son.



My wife dog cussed her Dr. during the 7 hour delivery, especially when he did the episiotomy. She talked real rough like about his mama...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have fun on your stay down in NOLA.
> 
> I got one of my state trooper friends waiting on ya to give you a special welcome when you cross the LA state line. What kind of ride will you be in???



I'll be in disguise. 
Soon as we cross the Mississippi river, i'll squirt some mustard on my driver side door so i'll look like all the other corndogs down there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm guessing they were giving the GT stuff away . . .



Not any more. They got rid of it last year and didn't get any more.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be in disguise.
> Soon as we cross the Mississippi river, i'll squirt some mustard on my driver side door so i'll look like all the other corndogs down there.



You want me to run a can of Grizzly over to you so you can have spit stains running down the drivers side of the pink caddy? That'll help you fit in real well.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Da Sport Forum is dattaway   ^^^^^^^^


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want me to run a can of Grizzly over to you so you can have spit stains running down the drivers side of the pink caddy? That'll help you fit in real well.



That'll definitely work for the Missisip leg of the trip!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Sport Forum is dattaway   ^^^^^^^^



Don't be a hater.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll be in disguise.
> Soon as we cross the Mississippi river, i'll squirt some mustard on my driver side door so i'll look like all the other corndogs down there.



See... that will be your first mistake. Everyone down there knows that corn dog season doesn't start until Sept 3rd. 

Your second mistake is that the border is the Pearl River on I-10. Wait till the Mississippi and they'll have you for sore.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Da Sport Forum is dattaway   ^^^^^^^^





rhbama3 said:


> Don't be a hater.



He has no choice but to be a hater after GT's season last year.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> See... that will be your first mistake. Everyone down there knows that corn dog season doesn't start until Sept 3rd.
> 
> Your second mistake is that the border is the Pearl River on I-10. Wait till the Mississippi and they'll have you for sore.



Thanks, dawgpound. 
It'll be dark by the time we get there anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He has no choice but to be a hater after GT's season last year.



But...but.... GT's head coach is so brilliant he keeps the entire offensive gameplan in his head! 




All 8 of them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But...but.... GT's head coach is so brilliant he keeps the entire offensive gameplan in his head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bobo is coaching GT now???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> But...but.... GT's head coach is so brilliant he keeps the entire offensive gameplan in his head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jackleg, you have a PM...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jackleg, you have a PM...



I answered it. 
off to do stuff.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 13, 2011)

Hay yall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not any more. They got rid of it last year and didn't get any more.




Not funny . . .




Les Miles said:


> He has no choice but to be a hater after GT's season last year.




Again, not funny .. .




rhbama3 said:


> But...but.... GT's head coach is so brilliant he keeps the entire offensive gameplan in his head!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Just for that I'm gonna pee on yo duck breast . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not funny . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




    Just leave his on the porch rail at Blackbeards!!


----------



## Buck (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, dawgpound.



I happen to know firsthand that dawgpound was a bama fan...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Thinking about taking a ride on an airboat tonight out on Lanier. Any suggestions?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Buck said:


> I happen to know firsthand that dawgpound was a bama fan...



You ARE NOT supposed to let the cat out of the bag about Dawg Pound! I gotta keep the deception going...


----------



## Buck (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You ARE NOT supposed to let the cat out of the bag about Dawg Pound! I gotta keep the deception going...



My bad...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thinking about taking a ride on an airboat tonight out on Lanier. Any suggestions?





Remember the golden rule. A boat full of shotguns is no match for one high powered rifle in another boat at 300 yards.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Bob and weave bro, bob and weave . . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bob and weave bro, bob and weave . . . .



Who is Bob and what has he done to his hair?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember the golden rule. A boat full of shotguns is no match for one high powered rifle in another boat at 300 yards.



Don't worry guys, I can have the girls distract the shooter with the secret weapons if someone draws a bead on us. 

BTW- I figure a banding or a whooping was going to be the result of that thread. Crazy air boat idgits


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thinking about taking a ride on an airboat tonight out on Lanier. Any suggestions?



see how close you can get your nose to the propeller while its going.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who is Bob and what has he done to his hair?



Nuttin honey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who is Bob and what has he done to his hair?





Let me, or Nic draw a bead on ya  and you'll find out!!


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me, or Nic draw a bead on ya  and you'll find out!!





Find out neither one of ya can hit the brood side of a barn at 8 feet with birdshot. 


Before ya say it....I am in Jawja!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Find out neither one of ya can hit the brood side of a barn at 8 feet with birdshot.
> 
> 
> Before ya say it....I am in Jawja!





Welcome home idjit/brother!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let me, or Nic draw a bead on ya  and you'll find out!!



Nic draws a bead with a rifle, not a crayon like you do..


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welcome home idjit/brother!!




Just here to do some campaign speeches and shakes some hands and kiss some ladies....er babies. 


Hey Miguel.....where am I speaking this weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Buck said:


> I happen to know firsthand that dawgpound was a bama fan...



OH REALLY??!! 

and i been wondering all this time how corndog slipped out of the hangmans noose.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Otis said:


> Just here to do some campaign speeches and shakes some hands and kiss some ladies....er babies.
> 
> 
> Hey Miguel.....where am I speaking this weekend?



You have an engagement at Clark Atlanta University and then your next one is at Albany State University.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 13, 2011)

Dead in here tonight. Some folks must have skipped their Saturday baths and are making up for it today..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> OH REALLY??!!
> 
> and i been wondering all this time how corndog slipped out of the hangmans noose.



Oops! Now that the secret is out it looks like a lot of folks have egg on their face about the true identity of dawg pound. 

But I'm pretty sure I knew who the real culprit was...


----------



## Otis (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have an engagement at Clark Atlanta University and then your next one is at Albany State University.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dead in here tonight. Some folks must have skipped their Saturday baths and are making up for it today..




What an idea! I'll take a shower and bubble bath in front of them to show I have nothing to hide! Great work Guido err... Miguel.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dead in here tonight. Some folks must have skipped their Saturday baths and are making up for it today..



sorry, Bro. Just finished some takeout from Outback, and cleaned out the truck. Bubbette wants me to take the truck to the car wash in the morning and get the hog blood off the tailgate. there really isn't that much....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, Bro. Just finished some takeout from Outback, and cleaned out the truck. Bubbette wants me to take the truck to the car wash in the morning and get the hog blood off the tailgate. there really isn't that much....



And hardly any turkey blood either.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And hardly any turkey blood either.



Hey, at least i got one! 
You stick your head in the airboat fan yet?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, at least i got one!
> You stick your head in the airboat fan yet?



I just messing with you bammer. 


And no... I did not stick my head in there. It wasn't running yet.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I just messing with you bammer.
> 
> 
> And no... I did not stick my head in there. It wasn't running yet.



I know. 
Man, i got the night before a trip jitters.....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I know.
> Man, i got the night before a trip jitters.....



Have fun down in NOLA and enjoy the good eating. 

Oh and watch out for my buddies... they like you out-of-state folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You stick your head in the airboat fan yet?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



What are you laughing at ya idgit? 

You are definitely off the distribution list now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Have fun down in NOLA and enjoy the good eating.
> 
> Oh and watch out for my buddies... they like you out-of-state folks.



The folks in NOLA are as nice as can be and the police spend quite a bit of time patrolling the french quarter day and night. They love us tourists( or our money anyway).


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The folks in NOLA are as nice as can be and the police spend quite a bit of time patrolling the french quarter day and night. They love us tourists( or our money anyway).



I was talking more about those LA State Troopers waiting on you out on the I-10.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I was talking more about those LA State Troopers waiting on you out on the I-10.



Not a problem, i don't speed much.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Not a problem, i don't speed much.



Wait till I tip them off about all those drugs you are smuggling internally across state lines. 

A big handed fella with a rubber glove will be waiting on ya for your... ahem... exam.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Okay, i'm gonna leave on that note. See ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, at least i got one!
> You stick your head in the airboat fan yet?





Les Miles said:


> What are you laughing at ya idgit?
> 
> You are definitely off the distribution list now.


I thought I already was!!..........How many times you gonna try and threaten me with that one!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm gonna leave on that note. See ya'll later!


Safe travels bama!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Have a wonderful trip Robert!   Bubbette's going also...right?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Anyone thirsty yet?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Morning Drivelers.  Just try and stay cool today.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone thirsty yet?





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Drivelers.  Just try and stay cool today.



Morning folks....Staying  cool no problem I still got the server room


----------



## Hankus (Jun 14, 2011)

Mornin. Nother long hot day ahead. Y'all taker easy as ya can. Don't want nobody passin out from overdrivelin


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Mornin. Nother long hot day ahead. Y'all taker easy as ya can. Don't want nobody passin out from overdrivelin



Morning Hankus....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Morning folks....Staying  cool no problem I still got the server room





Hankus said:


> Mornin. Nother long hot day ahead. Y'all taker easy as ya can. Don't want nobody passin out from overdrivelin



morning jm, hankus, eagle eye

overdrivelin and heat; not here as one thing I learned is when to  to the ac or shade.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Morning everybody.   Dentist drill and fill in T minus 2.5 hours


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good Morning everybody.   Dentist drill and fill in T minus 2.5 hours



Morning boney,

drill and fill is better than snap and cap.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning boney,
> 
> drill and fill is better than snap and cap.



Oh that comes next after the drill and fill...but I can hold off about 6 month with any luck!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good Morning everybody.   Dentist drill and fill in T minus 2.5 hours



drillin w/ air conditioning  gonna make y'all feel GOOD in T minus 3.5 hours.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning ya'll, i need a nap. I'm draggin.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Mornin, mornin, excuse me, ooopppss, sorry, mornin, how are ya? why hello you!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm gonna leave on that note. See ya'll later!


Safe travels Bubba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning, e'erybody!
Just dropped the truck off at the shop to get a checkup before hitting the road this afternoon. Got to do a few things around the house and get ready to go.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2011)

Woot, here i is!! 

How yalls is today???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, e'erybody!
> Just dropped the truck off at the shop to get a checkup before hitting the road this afternoon. Got to do a few things around the house and get ready to go.


Ya'll be careful on your drive .


BBQBOSS said:


> Woot, here i is!!
> 
> How yalls is today???



Morning Boss


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Woot, here i is!!
> 
> How yalls is today???


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Morning Folks.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, i need a nap. I'm draggin.





Keebs said:


> Mornin, mornin, excuse me, ooopppss, sorry, mornin, how are ya? why hello you!





rhbama3 said:


> Morning, e'erybody!
> Just dropped the truck off at the shop to get a checkup before hitting the road this afternoon. Got to do a few things around the house and get ready to go.





BBQBOSS said:


> Woot, here i is!!
> 
> How yalls is today???





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Morning Folks.





Morning all...bama have a safe trip and no Chocolate Martinis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2011)

Morning all


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll be careful on your drive .
> Morning Boss


 Mernin...........



jmfauver said:


> Morning all...bama have a safe trip and _*no Chocolate Martinis Near the Computer*_!!!!!!!!!


 Fixed it for ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all


 Goood Mornin...........


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Morning all



Morning



Keebs said:


> Mernin...........
> 
> 
> Fixed it for ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was not the one with the chocolate martini! But, i will happily watch her chug them all night long.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was not the one with the chocolate martini! But, i will happily watch her chug them all night long.



Sure, and you were not watching the Sex and the city movie either.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 14, 2011)

I am glad to see the normal "Rat Pack" of drivelers beating the drums and working hard this morning.  As for me, it has been busy since 5 AM.  Paying the bills, reading the newspaper, taking care of customer emails at 7:30AM, continuing to take care of customer requests this morning (which is a really Good thing).  I sure hope that these customers will give me some purchase order numbers soon though.

I am also doing my part in Psychologically trying my best to keep all of you drivelers cool.  Just have cool thoughts about the following photo that I took in February 2010 in my neighborhood.  I don't know about all of you BUT I feel cooler already.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

mid morning coffee break


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was not the one with the chocolate martini! But, i will happily watch her chug them all night long.



So much to say but I will refrain for fear of having skillets thrown my way


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am glad to see the normal "Rat Pack" of drivelers beating the drums and working hard this morning.  As for me, it has been busy since 5 AM.  Paying the bills, reading the newspaper, taking care of customer emails at 7:30AM, continuing to take care of customer requests this morning (which is a really Good thing).  I sure hope that these customers will give me some purchase order numbers soon though.
> 
> I am also doing my part in Psychologically trying my best to keep all of you drivelers cool.  Just have cool thoughts about the following photo that I took in February 2010 in my neighborhood.  I don't know about all of you BUT I feel cooler already.


 And what a Great Job you're doing!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> mid morning coffee break


Thank you, dang, I needed it too!!



jmfauver said:


> So much to say but I will refrain for fear of having skillets thrown my way


smart move!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was not the one with the chocolate martini! But, i will happily watch her chug them all night long.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

What's fer lunch???????


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch???????



Leftover coconut curried chicken and fried rice.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Leftover coconut curried chicken and fried rice.


 that sounds good................ I'll be having left overs from my "fried supper"......... I only do this about once a year when the garden starts coming in, I can't help it!  Fried green maters, Fried squash, Fried Eggplant, Fried porkchop and fresh ripe mater.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch???????



A nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good................ I'll be having left overs from my "fried supper"......... I only do this about once a year when the garden starts coming in, I can't help it!  Fried green maters, Fried squash, Fried Eggplant, Fried porkchop and fresh ripe mater.........



That sounds good you must a lost my number.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> A nap





mudracing101 said:


> That sounds good you must a lost my number.


I didn't figure you wanted to eat supper at 10:30...........


----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that sounds good................ I'll be having left overs from my "fried supper"......... I only do this about once a year when the garden starts coming in, I can't help it!  Fried green maters, Fried squash, Fried Eggplant, Fried porkchop and fresh ripe mater.........



I'd love some but fried foods kill my insides. I haven't had fried green maters yet but I sooo want to.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> I'd love some but fried foods kill my insides. I haven't had fried green maters yet but I sooo want to.


I paid for it............ oh, you have GOT to try them!!!  I had never had fried ripe ones before, not bad, but green is better!!  Don't slice "too" thick, but not paper thin either........... it's a trick I haven't learned real well yet either!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I am glad to see the normal "Rat Pack" of drivelers beating the drums and working hard this morning.  As for me, it has been busy since 5 AM.  Paying the bills, reading the newspaper, taking care of customer emails at 7:30AM, continuing to take care of customer requests this morning (which is a really Good thing).  I sure hope that these customers will give me some purchase order numbers soon though.
> 
> I am also doing my part in Psychologically trying my best to keep all of you drivelers cool.  Just have cool thoughts about the following photo that I took in February 2010 in my neighborhood.  I don't know about all of you BUT I feel cooler already.



i'm cold


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello drivelers


 Hey birfday boy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello drivelers



What up birthday boy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello drivelers



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6060687#post6060687


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2011)

Just getting ready for fajita Tuesday lunch down at the messican place. 

Oh and I contributed to your thread Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just getting ready for fajita Tuesday lunch down at the messican place.
> 
> Oh and I contributed to your thread Keebs


 that be "your" thread darlin', I wuz just tryin to be nice..............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> that be "your" thread darlin', I wuz just tryin to be nice..............



Thank you mam!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Thank you mam!


 you're welcome, now go get your messican lunch!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

oh lawd, Bubbette and mini-me have decided to go "run errands". I reckon the traffic will be very light by the time we get there( since all the restaurants will be closed).


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What's fer lunch???????



Stomach and clock say dinner time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, Bubbette and mini-me have decided to go "run errands". I reckon the traffic will be very light by the time we get there( since all the restaurants will be closed).


 Poor Pookie!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Stomach and clock say dinner time.


 you're looking at the wrong clock, 'cause mine definitely sez lunch.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Poor Pookie!
> 
> 
> you're looking at the wrong clock, 'cause mine definitely sez lunch.........



I need a hug....


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're looking at the wrong clock, 'cause mine definitely sez lunch.........



Mine sez breakfast ....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I need a hug....


Aaaawwwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









slip said:


> Mine sez breakfast ....


 I KNOW yours does!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

okay, gonna take a shower, pack some clothes, and i reckon take a nap.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 14, 2011)

lurk lurk drivel lurk drivel


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Poor Pookie!
> 
> 
> you're looking at the wrong clock, 'cause mine definitely sez lunch.........



lunch dinner ?? depends on what you are having by my definition.  

I had nachos so that is sort of dinnch today.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> lurk lurk drivel lurk drivel


 what? no summer school??  why aren't you working then?!?!



gobbleinwoods said:


> lunch dinner ?? depends on what you are having by my definition.
> 
> I had nachos so that is sort of dinnch today.


true.......... most folks have had brunch before but have ya ever have lupper??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what? no summer school??  why aren't you working then?!?!
> 
> 
> true.......... most folks have had brunch before but have ya ever have lupper??



that is the meal I eat between lunch and supper.  Doesn't every one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> that is the meal I eat between lunch and supper.  Doesn't every one?





Jeff C. said:


>


 Quit being a TEASE!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 why the spoon???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> why the spoon???



shows how big they are!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Quit being a TEASE!!!







Keebs said:


> why the spoon???




Like I said, I'll prolly have to come SPOON feed YOU!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> shows how big they are!





Ding ding ding.......and the winner is


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Afternoon everyone.   Maggie says Woof Woof...she was chasing a rabbit across the front yard at 3:30 this morning when I came home from some work I had to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Gotta go pop the heads on 30 lbs in a few minutes, just got through re-icing down 10, 15, 20 lb order + another10 and 40 lb order. Then I've got another 15 lbs to put up for someone, and finally I have an extra 60 lbs to figure out what I'm gonna do with Already got rid of 115 lbs last night. Whewwww I'm worn out already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone.   Maggie says Woof Woof...she was chasing a rabbit across the front yard at 3:30 this morning when I came home from some work I had to do.



AFT Bob....back up a few posts, for a sneak preview


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

What fer lunch????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Gotta go back to work!!!! BBL....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



Nice...see ya tonight!      Give me a call later on!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Like I said, I'll prolly have to come SPOON feed YOU!!


 I have no problem with that..................... 


boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everyone.   Maggie says Woof Woof...she was chasing a rabbit across the front yard at 3:30 this morning when I came home from some work I had to do.


 Now that's good news!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go pop the heads on 30 lbs in a few minutes, just got through re-icing down 10, 15, 20 lb order + another10 and 40 lb order. Then I've got another 15 lbs to put up for someone, and finally I have an extra 60 lbs to figure out what I'm gonna do with Already got rid of 115 lbs last night. Whewwww I'm worn out already.


 wow!


Jeff C. said:


> What fer lunch????


PANCAKES!!!!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go back to work!!!! BBL....


HB.............


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What fer lunch????



A Subway sammich.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2011)

Fajitas were good and I am stuffed. Now it's time for a burfday nap.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2011)

Wendy spicy chicken, and shrimp for dinner


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C.
That's some nice oxymorons ya got there


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 14, 2011)

and we're off! daughters guns are loaded and dogs kill commands have been issued.
We are outta here!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and we're off! daughters guns are loaded and dogs kill commands have been issued.
> We are outta here!!!!!



Safe trip!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and we're off! daughters guns are loaded and dogs kill commands have been issued.
> We are outta here!!!!!



I hope the daughters are better shots than the dogs are at killing... Ya'll have fun and be safe.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

The west in a blaze.  I have a hunting friend who lives in Raton, NM which almost lost his house (in town) to a wildfire.  Others have not been so lucky and one fatality when someone did not heed get out notice to try and save his house.  I don't know if there are pics up on the web but after 3 days it is over 30,000 acres burned so far. 0% containment.

Believed to be started by a cigarette out the window.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and we're off! daughters guns are loaded and dogs kill commands have been issued.
> We are outta here!!!!!



I know you are gone already, but y'all have a GREAT time and be safe, Bama and Bubbette....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have no problem with that.....................
> 
> Now that's good news!!!
> 
> ...



Wheww....short break!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> and we're off! daughters guns are loaded and dogs kill commands have been issued.
> We are outta here!!!!!



Have a GREAT time Wingman!  safe travels!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The west in a blaze.  I have a hunting friend who lives in Raton, NM which almost lost his house (in town) to a wildfire.  Others have not been so lucky and one fatality when someone did not heed get out notice to try and save his house.  I don't know if there are pics up on the web but after 3 days it is over 30,000 acres burned so far. 0% containment.
> 
> Believed to be started by a cigarette out the window.



If you are talking about Arizona, it is much much bigger than that.

http://www.kpho.com/wildfires/28231339/detail.html


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The west in a blaze.  I have a hunting friend who lives in Raton, NM which almost lost his house (in town) to a wildfire.  Others have not been so lucky and one fatality when someone did not heed get out notice to try and save his house.  I don't know if there are pics up on the web but after 3 days it is over 30,000 acres burned so far. 0% containment.
> 
> Believed to be started by a cigarette out the window.


 I don't see how, all the cigs now have the paper that goes out...... or so I was told.........   still sad , hate to hear it!



Jeff C. said:


> Wheww....short break!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you are talking about Arizona, it is much much bigger than that.
> 
> http://www.kpho.com/wildfires/28231339/detail.html



Nope this is in New Mexico and here are a couple pics he has sent me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't see how, all the cigs now have the paper that goes out...... or so I was told.........   still sad , hate to hear it!



There have been a few side of the road fires around here in the last couple weeks.  Figure that at least a few were caused by cigs tossed out.

Raton NM hasn't had a drop of rain this calendar year.  They did get some snow in Jan, Feb, March though.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There have been a few side of the road fires around here in the last couple weeks.  Figure that at least a few were caused by cigs tossed out.
> 
> Raton NM hasn't had a drop of rain this calendar year.  They did get some snow in Jan, Feb, March though.


Here a couple weeks ago, the feed store lady had a log truck pass her goat farm setting the sides of the road on fire, something was sparking off the back of his trailer!  Luckily the helpers were out feeding & saw it in time to get it put out......... we're dry as a bone here too!  It's past being scary!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Welp it's that time again................... Tooddles!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welp it's that time again................... Nooddles!!!!!!



HUH???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2011)

<img src="http://www.runemasterstudios.com/graemlins/images/bananalove.gif">


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welp it's that time again................... Tooddles!!!!!!



Speaking of tooddles...


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of tooddles...



What the ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of tooddles...



I think Otis was looking for a date. You should forward him her,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,it's number..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think Otis was looking for a date. You should forward him her,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,it's number..



I don't think I'm gonna touch that one with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 14, 2011)

I hate phone solicitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I now return you to your normal driveling actions


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I hate phone solicitors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I now return you to your normal driveling actions



Sorry, I thought you would want a good discount on vinyl siding!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

Honk Kong Cafe


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Speaking of tooddles...



Thats hot!!! 


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2011)

I miss Wobbert-Woo!      



Somebody bring him back.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I miss Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bring him back.



You'll just have to make do with the likes of us until he gets back. Go ahead and abuse us, we can take it!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'll just have to make do with the likes of us until he gets back. Go ahead and abuse us, we can take it!!!



Permission to  will be taken advantage of.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I miss Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bring him back.



Cheer up TurtleBug, maybe he'll bring you back a big ol' batch of these:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Permission to  will be taken advantage of.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Good Goobley Goobers!!!  ok, back later, bacon & mater sammich calling my name!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers!!!  ok, back later, bacon & mater sammich calling my name!!



Quit doing that!!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Goobley Goobers!!!  ok, back later, bacon & mater sammich calling my name!!



Ohhh gimme one?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, the Trooper was just towed away. 

Evilrubberducky has no transportation for a while. Main seal went out on it and it's puking oil like crazy. They towed it to Fishbait's shop to start tearing it down. They're gonna go ahead and go through the whole thing and get it in tip-top shape (and hopefully get the 4WD going again so mom can use it for hunting  ).

Poor kid. An $80 part replacement that requires the entire engine be dropped out of it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quit doing that!!!!


 And home fries............ fixin to drop them in da grease now.....



slip said:


> Ohhh gimme one?


sure, c'on!


turtlebug said:


> Well, the Trooper was just towed away.
> 
> Evilrubberducky has no transportation for a while. Main seal went out on it and it's puking oil like crazy. They towed it to Fishbait's shop to start tearing it down. They're gonna go ahead and go through the whole thing and get it in tip-top shape (and hopefully get the 4WD going again so mom can use it for hunting  ).
> 
> Poor kid. An $80 part replacement that requires the entire engine be dropped out of it.


BUT!!  It is great training for him, not many kids now a days even know how to open the dang hood!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BUT!!  It is great training for him, not many kids now a days even know how to open the dang hood!!!



Open the what?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And home fries............ fixin to drop them in da grease now.....
> 
> 
> sure, c'on!
> ...



Yeah, he might actually crawl out of bed before noon now just so he can get his ride back.    


It's really a blessing that he didn't get a job this summer. With mine and Bait's work schedules, getting him to work and home would have been a bad situation.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Open the what?


 you'll know after your summer camp of staying with the grouch & maybe even some time farther south with Fishbait!



turtlebug said:


> Yeah, he might actually crawl out of bed before noon now just so he can get his ride back.
> 
> 
> It's really a blessing that he didn't get a job this summer. With mine and Bait's work schedules, getting him to work and home would have been a bad situation.


 See, there's some positive to be found!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you'll know after your summer camp of staying with the grouch & maybe even some time farther south with Fishbait!
> 
> 
> See, there's some positive to be found!!



Kewl! Bait said send him on down, we could use more help with the food plots and fixin the Trooper.   


You're so positive and that's why I wubs you.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 14, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Kewl! Bait said send him on down, we could use more help with the food plots and fixin the Trooper.
> 
> 
> You're so positive and that's why I wubs you.


 Honey, if you only knew!!  It's easy to be a "Nega-Nelly" so ya gotta push to be a "Posi-Polly"!!


----------



## slip (Jun 14, 2011)

...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I need a hug....





turtlebug said:


> Permission to  will be taken advantage of.







I'll be yo Pookie . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be yo Pookie . . .


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>



De headed Check.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


Careful what you flash them Googly eyes at!!........You may get more than you bargained for!!

Good Night Folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> De headed Check.




 Yes indeed!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Careful what you flash them Googly eyes at!!........You may get more than you bargained for!!
> 
> Good Night Folks!!





I know...kind of walkin out on a skinny limb there....

Take Care, Rutt!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> De headed Check.





Jeff C. said:


> Yes indeed!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi all, nite Rutt.  Got em all prepped and packed and in long term storage there J.C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi all, nite Rutt.  Got em all prepped and packed and in long term storage there J.C.



 WTG...Bob, enjoy them


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 14, 2011)

Night folks!!!......I'm beat


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG...Bob, enjoy them





Jeff C. said:


> Night folks!!!......I'm beat



Thanks again JC...I'm outta here also!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Bunch of lightweight earlybirds


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of lightweight earlybirds


Who you callin that bud?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be yo Pookie . . .


Soooo whatz new?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 15, 2011)

*To my good buddyzzzz. Pick one.*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I miss Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody bring him back.


Oh geez, get a frickin room for cryin out loud. Freakin' sick. 



Les Miles said:


> Cheer up TurtleBug, maybe he'll bring you back a big ol' batch of these:


Oh for crap sake! Just eat the thing. Wassimatta you? Pppppifffit, yeah right. Gut shot.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 15, 2011)

morning folks....gonna be a run and gun day around here...See ya when I can


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....gonna be a run and gun day around here...See ya when I can



Good moaning, good moaning, good moaning!   Now back to my regularly scheduled program.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....gonna be a run and gun day around here...See ya when I can





boneboy96 said:


> Good moaning, good moaning, good moaning!   Now back to my regularly scheduled program.



morning jm and boney  

and there is something regular about this group?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Speaking of regular, how about some high octane this humpday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2011)

Good Morning, Jm, BB, and Gobble.  I hope all of you and our fellow drivelers are all doing a rain dance today.

With you guys around, I never need an alarm clock.  I just listen for the sound of coffee brewing and it is not long before that fresh coffee smell fills the room.

As for me, I have got to put another log on the fire cause it sure is chilly in here.  Just think COOL today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> morning folks....gonna be a run and gun day around here...See ya when I can





boneboy96 said:


> Good moaning, good moaning, good moaning!   Now back to my regularly scheduled program.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Speaking of regular, how about some high octane this humpday





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning, Jm, BB, and Gobble.  I hope all of you and our fellow drivelers are all doing a rain dance today.
> 
> With you guys around, I never need an alarm clock.  I just listen for the sound of coffee brewing and it is not long before that fresh coffee smell fills the room.
> 
> As for me, I have got to put another log on the fire cause it sure is chilly in here.  Just think COOL today.



Mornin fellers.....precip in any form would be nice at this point, especially with a cup of high octane


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

slip said:


>







 You're up EARRRRLY!!!!!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



chocolate  and who ya' throwing out the door?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 HEYYYYyy!!!!!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> chocolate  and who ya' throwing out the door?


 You're learning me all too well already!!  And you know all too well who I'd be throwing out da door!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







slip said:


>



NO wayyyyy...



Keebs said:


> You're up EARRRRLY!!!!!!!!




Just a driveby, I'm sure!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


>




Tell me about it!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> chocolate  and who ya' throwing out the door?



Her best fweind???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

GOOD MORNING, It's HUMPDAY


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING, It's HUMPDAY









 I thought it would never get here


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> NO wayyyyy... Just a driveby, I'm sure!!!
> Tell me about it!!!
> Her best fweind???













mudracing101 said:


> GOODMORNING, It's HUMPDAY


 



Jeff C. said:


> I thought it would never get here


you finished ALLLL dem skrimps???  wow!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're up EARRRRLY!!!!!!!!



Least I wasn't the only one thinkin that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you finished ALLLL dem skrimps???  wow!




Not totally.....got hmmmm, maybe 40 lbs to get rid of, or either BOIL them LOL!!!

Was hopin some of my neighbors would want some, no takers yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Least I wasn't the only one thinkin that



Hello dere Schmoo!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not totally.....got hmmmm, maybe 40 lbs to get rid of, or either BOIL them LOL!!!
> 
> Was hopin some of my neighbors would want some, no takers yet.



Good Morning all,  


Did my buddy Jared get a phone number ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello dere Schmoo!!



Mornin Schmoo!!! 


Takin the kids to Foxfire today, up in Clayton


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Least I wasn't the only one thinkin that






Jeff C. said:


> Not totally.....got hmmmm, maybe 40 lbs to get rid of, or either BOIL them LOL!!!
> 
> Was hopin some of my neighbors would want some, no takers yet.


what's the half way point again???????????


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> 
> Did my buddy Jared get a phone number ?





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Schmoo!!!
> 
> 
> Takin the kids to Foxfire today, up in Clayton


Oh that sounds like FUN!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Schmoo!!!
> 
> 
> Takin the kids to Foxfire today, up in Clayton




I going have to learn these things in  the near future,   what is foxfire?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what's the half way point again???????????



Tifton






and Merning to the rest of ya's


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Tifton
> 
> and Merning to the rest of ya's


 I'll drive to Tifton to get some skrimps!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I going have to learn these things in  the near future,   what is foxfire?


Cool Stuff, I've read about it, but never gotten to go!

http://www.foxfire.org/


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll drive to Tifton to get some skrimps!!



Me too


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Cool Stuff, I've read about it, but never gotten to go!
> 
> http://www.foxfire.org/


Good stuff that


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625420

This gentleman needs some help


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=625420
> 
> This gentleman needs some help


Yeah he does!  Poor lost soul!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Where did eray body go, and whats for lunch?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all,
> 
> 
> Did my buddy Jared get a phone number ?




Don't know if he did or not, but I think he was tryin



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Schmoo!!!
> 
> 
> Takin the kids to Foxfire today, up in Clayton



Yehawww!!!



Keebs said:


> what's the half way point again???????????
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds like FUN!!!



Hampton 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I going have to learn these things in  the near future,   what is foxfire?



Went years ago!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Tifton
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mernin MUDD 



Keebs said:


> I'll drive to Tifton to get some skrimps!!





mudracing101 said:


> Me too




Might as well just come on da rest of da way

I don't need much of an excuse...I'm party trained   


Just sold 15 more lbs to a neighbor that stopped


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Lunch may be a sammich today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if he did or not, but I think he was tryin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



could be a road trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did eray body go, and whats for lunch?




Skrimp Po-Boy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Skrimp Po-Boy!!!



That sounds good


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if he did or not, but I think he was tryin
> 
> 
> :



My understanding, she was flirting back


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning idgits. 

I hope mud likes the new thread title


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idgits.
> 
> I hope mud likes the new thread title


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did eray body go, and whats for lunch?


Subway, supplied by LilD!!  Nice surprise!


Jeff C. said:


> Hampton Might as well just come on da rest of da way
> 
> I don't need much of an excuse...I'm party trained
> Just sold 15 more lbs to a neighbor that stopped






gobbleinwoods said:


> Lunch may be a sammich today.


yep!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't need much of an excuse...I'm party trained



 I'll vouch for that!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning idgits.
> 
> I hope mud likes the new thread title



Any cake left?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any cake left?



Just a few crumbs... 

and somehow we got icing on the comforter and ceiling fan.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just a few crumbs...
> 
> and somehow we got icing on the comforter and ceiling fan.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That sounds good



D-lisch 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> My understanding, she was flirting back




Now, THATS what scares me!!! 



Les Miles said:


> Morning idgits.
> 
> I hope mud likes the new thread title



Takes one to know one....   Mornin'



Keebs said:


> Subway, supplied by LilD!!  Nice surprise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey do that again, you may just entice me 



Keebs said:


> I'll vouch for that!!







threeleggedpigmy said:


> Any cake left?



I wouldn't mind a little cake right about now


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey do that again, you may just entice me


If that is all it'd take to get ya back down here then by all means...............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Just a few crumbs...
> 
> and somehow we got icing on the comforter and ceiling fan.



somehow?????   seems to me you would remember or at least want to remember such a good time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If that is all it'd take to get ya back down here then by all means...............



UHHHHHH.....sorry, can't have no spelled out whips


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> UHHHHHH.....sorry, can't have no spelled out whips


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If that is all it'd take to get ya back down here then by all means...............





Jeff C. said:


> UHHHHHH.....sorry, can't have no spelled out whips


better???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> UHHHHHH.....sorry, can't have no spelled out whips


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> somehow?????   seems to me you would remember or at least want to remember such a good time.



I was too busy... umm... opening my present.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If that is all it'd take to get ya back down here then by all means...............




Thank you madaam keebs, may i have another?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Thank you madaam keebs, may i have another?


 I dunno, you got fresh skrimp too??


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You're up EARRRRLY!!!!!!!!





SnowHunter said:


> Least I wasn't the only one thinkin that


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

slip said:


>


 you went & took a nap, didn'tcha?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Pizza Hut buffet , ate too much , need nap


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza Hut buffet , ate too much , need nap


Subway steak & cheese, sweet tea.......... WANT nap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe we could nap together


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Ring ring ring


Hello.

Hi, is Mr Wang there?

No ...

is Mr Wong there?

No ...

Oh sorry, i must of wang the wong numba.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you went & took a nap, didn'tcha?



Nah ... juss got back from mah cardiologist


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Geez you woulda thunk a skunk walked in here ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe we could nap together


Yawn......stretch........smack, smack.......... too late, just took one..........



slip said:


> Ring ring ring
> 
> 
> Hello.
> ...






slip said:


> Nah ... juss got back from mah cardiologist


 any changes???


slip said:


> Geez you woulda thunk a skunk walked in here ...


well, I weren't gonna say nuttin buuuut.......................


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yawn......stretch........smack, smack.......... too late, just took one..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kinda .... 


Hey its not dadblamed bath day yet, leave me alone.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Kinda ....
> 
> 
> Hey its not dadblamed bath day yet, leave me alone.









 am I gonna have to beat it outta ya??!?!  
FINE then, I'll hold meh nose while yur around!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone call?


----------



## mattech (Jun 15, 2011)

Dangit.... I got the other driveler thread locked. I was just joking... honest.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> am I gonna have to beat it outta ya??!?!
> FINE then, I'll hold meh nose while yur around!



Just gotta cut the does of one pill for now, because it makes me tired and 'foggy' headed.

Cutting the dosage may be a good thing, it may mean my heart is training its self back in the right pattern. BUT, if thats not the case and my heart goes back into beating to fast, then i have to try a new med.

Thought by two years time we would have had it figured out and was told possibly "fixed" by now ... nope, she told me today it may never go away.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> Dangit.... I got the other driveler thread locked. I was just joking... honest.


 I don't think you're "bad" enough to get a thread locked! 


slip said:


> Just gotta cut the does of one pill for now, because it makes me tired and 'foggy' headed.
> 
> Cutting the dosage may be a good thing, it may mean my heart is training its self back in the right pattern. BUT, if thats not the case and my heart goes back into beating to fast, then i have to try a new med.
> 
> Thought by two years time we would have had it figured out and was told possibly "fixed" by now ... nope, she told me today it may never go away.


Well, we'll just have to hope for the best then!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Just gotta cut the does of one pill for now, because it makes me tired and 'foggy' headed.
> 
> Cutting the dosage may be a good thing, it may mean my heart is training its self back in the right pattern. BUT, if thats not the case and my heart goes back into beating to fast, then i have to try a new med.
> 
> Thought by two years time we would have had it figured out and was told possibly "fixed" by now ... nope, she told me today it may never go away.



Not to get nosy, but what is wrong?


----------



## mattech (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I think you're "bad" enough to get a thread locked!



You are right.


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> Not to get nosy, but what is wrong?



Nothing is wrong, Just frustrated with my heart and doctor. Reckon it happens to everyone sooner or later though.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just come back and the other thread is locked up......shut up one drivel at a time! Bunch a idjitz


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> You are right.





slip said:


> Nothing is wrong, Just frustrated with my heart and doctor. Reckon it happens to everyone sooner or later though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

I sure could go for some bacon and beer


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2011)

BEER


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure could go for some bacon and beer





Hankus said:


> BEER



Now U've done woke Hankus up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hankus said:


> BEER


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I sure could go for some bacon and beer






----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Now U've done woke Hankus up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Same to you!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> I sure could go for some bacon and beer



Some of the better things in life!!!



Hankus said:


> BEER


----------



## Hankus (Jun 15, 2011)

Now back on my head


----------



## mattech (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh man. I have been getting so bored in class that I have these two guys pranking each other. I started throwing paper balls at one guy and he thought it was the other, then I wrote a note and left it on his laptop, so he just went and threw his trainning manual on the floor and hid his laptop.  I can't wait til he walks back in class.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> 



No B&B for you


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> Oh man. I have been getting so bored in class that I have these two guys pranking each other. I started throwing paper balls at one guy and he thought it was the other, then I wrote a note and left it on his laptop, so he just went and threw his trainning manual on the floor and hid his laptop.  I can't wait til he walks back in class.



We want pics, or a video would be better


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Afternoon all !!!  Two more night of work, then off for 2 weeks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> Oh man. I have been getting so bored in class that I have these two guys pranking each other. I started throwing paper balls at one guy and he thought it was the other, then I wrote a note and left it on his laptop, so he just went and threw his trainning manual on the floor and hid his laptop.  I can't wait til he walks back in class.






threeleggedpigmy said:


> We want pics, or a video would be better





Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Two more night of work, then off for 2 weeks!!





Hankus said:


> Now back on my head


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

mattech said:


> Dangit.... I got the other driveler thread locked. I was just joking... honest.



I see you idgits done got it locked for unauthorized driveling.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!  Two more night of work, then off for 2 weeks!!


  That would be nice


Les Miles said:


> I see you idgits done got it locked for unauthorized driveling.



and Thats how we roll


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That would be nice
> 
> 
> and Thats how we roll


 wonder if that answered the OP's questions??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wonder if that answered the OP's questions??



I wonder if he liked my definition of a driveler?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

What?  Locked out of a serious question answering session.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wonder if that answered the OP's questions??





Les Miles said:


> I wonder if he liked my definition of a driveler?



wonder if likes bacon and beer


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I wonder if he liked my definition of a driveler?





gobbleinwoods said:


> What?  Locked out of a serious question answering session.


 yeah, who woulda thunk it??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully Bammer is having a grand time and good food down in NOLA today. I'm a bit jealous...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


You say you gotta go in tonight?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh this just fits the mood


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh this just fits the mood


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh this just fits the mood



I went to school with Tim. And my brother in law is real good friends with him. He's a pretty good guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I went to school with Tim. And my brother in law is real good friends with him. He's a pretty good guy.



Who cares about Tim, I wanna meet Faith...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hopefully Bammer is having a grand time and good food down in NOLA today. I'm a bit jealous...



He stopped in Pascagoula last night for some skrimps n grits, and dang if the picture he sent me make me drool all over my keyboard.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He stopped in Pascagoula last night for some skrimps n grits, and dang if the picture he sent me make me drool all over my keyboard.


 I still can't imagine, shrimp and grits............ just can't fathom the two together............. I know, I know, I've heard all ya'll talk about it & my sis & Mama loves it, but I ain't tried it yet!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You say you gotta go in tonight?





Yep!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still can't imagine, shrimp and grits............ just can't fathom the two together............. I know, I know, I've heard all ya'll talk about it & my sis & Mama loves it, but I ain't tried it yet!



Whatchu waitin on woman, get you some..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu waitin on woman, get you some..


need shrimp.................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu waitin on woman, get you some..



and try shrimp and grits too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I still can't imagine, shrimp and grits............ just can't fathom the two together............. I know, I know, I've heard all ya'll talk about it & my sis & Mama loves it, but I ain't tried it yet!





You're missing out!!  Turkey Maniac's Mom makes some of the best EVA!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> need shrimp.................



You need to talk real sweet like to Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to talk real sweet like to Jeff C.


 I've been *TRYING*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've been *TRYING*



You want for me to put in a word for you?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want for me to put in a word for you?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



Fleas?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Shrimp should be grilled


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shrimp should be grilled



Ya Ya Ya,,,,,,,on the barbie,,,,,,we know...Dang JLA..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2011)

greetings from sunny, stanky, and hot new orleans. Day one of nerds on parade turned into a knockdown, dragout, slobberknocker, between us conservatives and those lousy liberals in a debate over adequate oxygenation of the elderly anemic patient undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. Of course, the liberals argument that a hemoglobin of greater than 9 is needed while totally ignoring our conservative argument that a venous O2 saturation of greater than 75% indicates good tissue perfusion regardless of hemoglobin content. Idiots.....
I need a beer.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya Ya Ya,,,,,,,on the barbie,,,,,,we know...Dang JLA..



Thats right on the BArbie


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shrimp should be grilled





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ya Ya Ya,,,,,,,on the barbie,,,,,,we know...Dang JLA..



 I love shkrimp, even more'n I love sharingfriedfishtails


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>




You and Courtney should be getting a package soon!!!






rhbama3 said:


> greetings from sunny, stanky, and hot new orleans. Day one of nerds on parade turned into a knockdown, dragout, slobberknocker, between us conservatives and those lousy liberals in a debate over adequate oxygenation of the elderly anemic patient undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. Of course, the liberals argument that a hemoglobin of greater than 9 is needed while totally ignoring our conservative argument that a venous O2 saturation of greater than 75% indicates good tissue perfusion regardless of hemoglobin content. Idiots.....
> I need a beer.






That's what I was thinking . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from sunny, stanky, and hot new orleans. Day one of nerds on parade turned into a knockdown, dragout, slobberknocker, between us conservatives and those lousy liberals in a debate over adequate oxygenation of the elderly anemic patient undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. Of course, the liberals argument that a hemoglobin of greater than 9 is needed while totally ignoring our conservative argument that a venous O2 saturation of greater than 75% indicates good tissue perfusion regardless of hemoglobin content. Idiots.....
> I need a beer.



Idiots, everyone knows that 02 Sat levels are the benchmark!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Thats right on the BArbie



Idiot, those aren't skrimps, those are prawns...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from sunny, stanky, and hot new orleans. Day one of nerds on parade turned into a knockdown, dragout, slobberknocker, between us conservatives and those lousy liberals in a debate over adequate oxygenation of the elderly anemic patient undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. Of course, the liberals argument that a hemoglobin of greater than 9 is needed while totally ignoring our conservative argument that a venous O2 saturation of greater than 75% indicates good tissue perfusion regardless of hemoglobin content. Idiots.....
> I need a beer.


There ia a drink called a oil slick,  give one them a try. It a shot of something to make you happy


Hooked On Quack said:


> You and Courtney should be getting a package soon!!!
> 
> That's what I was thinking . . .




Yup the Fpg pkg will be here soon.







Thank you brother


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's what I was thinking . . .





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiots, everyone knows that 02 Sat levels are the benchmark!!!



THANK YOU!!! 
I wish Nicodemus was here. There's a guy from Houston that needs his skull split to relieve all that pressure from the stupidity. 
Anyway, waiting on Bubbette to finish her teleconference so we can go find some mudbugs.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiot, those aren't skrimps, those are prawns...



prawn shrimp croc all taste good on the barbie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings from sunny, stanky, and hot new orleans. Day one of nerds on parade turned into a knockdown, dragout, slobberknocker, between us conservatives and those lousy liberals in a debate over adequate oxygenation of the elderly anemic patient undergoing cardiopulmonary bypass. Of course, the liberals argument that a hemoglobin of greater than 9 is needed while totally ignoring our conservative argument that a venous O2 saturation of greater than 75% indicates good tissue perfusion regardless of hemoglobin content. Idiots.....
> I need a beer.



save the tissue and pass the beer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang it...I had a big ol MQ all ready and somehow messed it up

Closin' out the last of the shrimp...neighbors came out of the woodwork

BBL...gotta cook supper if I want any dessert  

I think I gotcha Keebsy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idiot, those aren't skrimps, those are prawns...



Those are just big shrimp. They just call them prawns so people will think they are something better and so more expensive. Kinda like Cornish hens. It's just a 3 week old chicken but they want you to think they were a different species.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> THANK YOU!!!
> I wish Nicodemus was here. There's a guy from Houston that needs his skull split to relieve all that pressure from the stupidity.
> Anyway, waiting on Bubbette to finish her teleconference so we can go find some mudbugs.



Nic is down on Seminole getting schooled by the Corps of Engineers..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> prawn shrimp croc all taste good on the barbie



Well, your version of a barbie is a little different than the one I was referring to.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Those are just big shrimp. They just call them prawns so people will think they are something better and so more expensive. Kinda like Cornish hens. It's just a 3 week old chicken but they want you to think they were a different species.



You mean to tell me that a Cornish hen isn't a dwarf variety of a turkey?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic is down on Seminole getting schooled by the Corps of Engineers..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your version of a barbie is a little different than the one I was referring to.



looks like the western style.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You mean to tell me that a Cornish hen isn't a dwarf variety of a turkey?



What a letdown, huh? egg, Chick, cornish hen, fryer, broiler, and baking hen. The only difference is when they take a ride down the conveyor belt.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic is down on Seminole getting schooled by the Corps of Engineers..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your version of a barbie is a little different than the one I was referring to.



Ya mean this barbie?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya mean this barbie?



That's not the same one that the JLA has in mind. But!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic is down on Seminole getting schooled by the Corps of Engineers..
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your version of a barbie is a little different than the one I was referring to.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> looks like the western style.







   Barbie has no self respect . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not the same one that the JLA has in mind. But!!!!



Oh...maybe this one then?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh...maybe this one then?






Er uh, NOPE, but you're getting closer!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh...maybe this one then?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uh, NOPE, but you're getting closer!!!



What he said..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya mean this barbie?




OK Boneboy, you have gone and done it now.  When I was growing up, Barbie had the prettiest  uh,  uh,  uh, eyes, yeah that is it, than any woman that I had ever seen.  I still haven't gotten over her yet.  The fact is, she still has the prettiest and sexiest eyes of any woman that I know.  Most people "Dream of Genie", well not me, I still "Dream of Barbie".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Boneboy, you have gone and done it now.  When I was growing up, Barbie had the prettiest  uh,  uh,  uh, eyes, yeah that is it, than any woman that I had ever seen.  I still haven't gotten over her yet.  The fact is, she still has the prettiest and sexiest eyes of any woman that I know.  Most people "Dream of Genie", well not me, I still "Dream of Barbie".



You haven't seen TBugs eyes when she get's mad at someone. Down right HAWT I tell ya!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Boneboy, you have gone and done it now.  When I was growing up, Barbie had the prettiest  uh,  uh,  uh, eyes, yeah that is it, than any woman that I had ever seen.  I still haven't gotten over her yet.  The fact is, she still has the prettiest and sexiest eyes of any woman that I know.  Most people "Dream of Genie", well not me, I still "Dream of Barbie".



I know what ya mean Mike.       For me it was Farrah Fawcett and her big gleaming ......ah  white teeth.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't seen TBugs eyes when she get's mad at someone. Down right HAWT I tell ya!!



Cheeks get rosey.  x2 on the hawtness


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cheeks get rosey.  x2 on the hawtness



Only woman I ever met that when I saw her get mad I was thinkin, hit me, hit me instead,,,,,,,,,pleaaase!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't seen TBugs eyes when she get's mad at someone. Down right HAWT I tell ya!!



MC, Shucks, I thought that Tbug was HAWTER than a $3.00 pistol the first time that I heard her name even.  (Didn't matter if she was madder than a wet hen or not).  Now she is really HAWT when she is out piggy hunting and especially when she "Choots" one in the booty !!!  I think that those women piggy hunters are just a special bunch myself.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MC, Shucks, I thought that Tbug was HAWTER than a $3.00 pistol the first time that I heard her name even.  (Didn't matter if she was madder than a wet hen or not).  Now she is really HAWT when she is out piggy hunting and especially when she "Choots" one in the booty !!!  I think that those women piggy hunters are just a special bunch myself.



Well, if you wanna draw her ire then comparing her to a wet hen just might get and arra stuck in your rump..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2011)

Y'all ain't right. 

But I'll take it.   


Gots me a cookout to attend tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all ain't right.
> 
> But I'll take it.
> 
> ...



Behave yourself at that cookout young lady..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Behave yourself at that cookout young lady..



Always


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You haven't seen TBugs eyes when she get's mad at someone. Down right HAWT I tell ya!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Cheeks get rosey.  x2 on the hawtness





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only woman I ever met that when I saw her get mad I was thinkin, hit me, hit me instead,,,,,,,,,pleaaase!!!





turtlebug said:


> Y'all ain't right.
> 
> But I'll take it.
> 
> ...



Yuppers, you can see the red in her eyes alright!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

And she's not even mad there...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Well.... that was a quick moving storm. But at least we got a little rain out of it. 

Definitely some boomers in that front though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Well.... that was a quick moving storm. But at least we got a little rain out of it.
> 
> Definitely some boomers in that front though.



You sure it wasn't Boneboy? He had messican for lunch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Gotta eat...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

11 mo hrs to go . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 11 mo hrs to go . . .



Just kick back and take a few of your usual naps and it'll be over with before you know it. Oh, and you might wanna pull the equipment out of the pits. Just a thought.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

The sky is looking more ominous here.  Come on rain.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just kick back and take a few of your usual naps and it'll be over with before you know it. Oh, and you might wanna pull the equipment out of the pits. Just a thought.





Weather radio just went off a few minutes ago, I need to take a quick look at the radar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2011)

I love thundershowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't had a shower lately!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I love thundershowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't had a shower lately!



Need some soap?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just kick back and take a few of your usual naps and it'll be over with before you know it. Oh, and you might wanna pull the equipment out of the pits. Just a thought.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Weather radio just went off a few minutes ago, I need to take a quick look at the radar.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need some soap?



Yea! The kind that makes me FEEL TINGLY ALL OVER!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Yea! The kind that makes me FEEL TINGLY ALL OVER!



Irish Spring, "Manly yes, but kmckinnie likes it too!!!"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 15, 2011)

kitty is not happy


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Irish Spring, "Manly yes, but kmckinnie likes it too!!!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Stuffed.....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I love thundershowers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I haven't had a shower lately!



I thought I smelled something stanky blowing up from the south wind.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I thought I smelled something stanky blowing up from the south wind.



Its me I'm the stanky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

I didn't realize "So You Think You Can Dance" was so popular


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't realize "So You Think You Can Dance" was so popular






Lee didn't know da " double coon fanger" was popular either!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lee didn't know da " double coon fanger" was popular either!!



Lawd have mercy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

We've got rain down here in the dust bowl!!!


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay yall, help me with this. 

Im not sure what is happening, but wet stuff is falling from the sky

What is this wet stuff? where is it coming from? why is this happening?



Im .... im scared.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 15, 2011)

Be safe drivelers... I am out of here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Okay yall, help me with this.
> 
> Im not sure what is happening, but wet stuff is falling from the sky
> 
> ...






Do you need somebody to hold ya ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you need somebody to hold ya ??



Daddy Quack has da' Al Green music playin and the mirror ball crunk..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lee didn't know da " double coon fanger" was popular either!!







Sterlo58 said:


> Lawd have mercy



You can say that again!!! 



slip said:


> Okay yall, help me with this.
> 
> Im not sure what is happening, but wet stuff is falling from the sky
> 
> ...



 I got more debris than wet stuff...broke my canopy that I was getting ready to put away. Blew in here while I was tied up at the old home place for a minute. 



Les Miles said:


> Be safe drivelers... I am out of here.



TC Hotdog...or whatever they call ya...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you need somebody to hold ya ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you need somebody to hold ya ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daddy Quack has da' Al Green music playin and the mirror ball crunk..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daddy Quack has da' Al Green music playin and the mirror ball crunk..




Dang...you up late!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


>



What up RUTT....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...you up late!!!
> 
> :



I had forgotten what rain sounded like. I am staying up enjoying the sound.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Be safe drivelers... I am out of here.


Later Perry!!..........Dang Lightweight!!



Jeff C. said:


> What up RUTT....


Sup Jeff!!.........Got any skrimps??


----------



## slip (Jun 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do you need somebody to hold ya ??


I wasnt going to ask .... but since you offered.






Jeff C. said:


> I got more debris than wet stuff...broke my canopy that I was getting ready to put away. Blew in here while I was tied up at the old home place for a minute.



Yeah i could hear limbs and stuff breaking in the woods when it first blew in...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I had forgotten what rain sounded like. I am staying up enjoying the sound.



Can't say that I blame ya!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Later Perry!!..........Dang Lightweight!!
> 
> Sup Jeff!!.........Got any skrimps??



    Finally got rid of 'em all....I'll get around that way eventually....even if it's just to come do an LCB.



slip said:


> I wasnt going to ask .... but since you offered.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Power just flickered here, neighbor called me earlier to see if I still had power. His went out, can't believe mine stayed on for once


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2011)

Im gonna call it a night folks, the old back is killin me....


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 15, 2011)

Well well well


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Okay yall, help me with this.
> 
> Im not sure what is happening, but wet stuff is falling from the sky
> 
> ...



your just drooling again dont worry it aint rain lol


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2011)

Good morning drivelers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rained around dark here then I heard thunder again about 1 AM good for the garden but will make the grass grow.

Anyone need a wake up?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2011)

First tour of the outside world this morning and it sure feels good out there.  Cooler than it has been being.  Still no stars in the sky so maybe the clouds will stick around and keep the morning temps down.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2011)

Moanin yallses. Feel like somebody got mad at me and tossed me out of a dumptruck whilst I was sleepin. Gonna be a long day 

Hope most enjoyed some rain


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2011)

Good Morning Drivelers.

Had a little rain last night and a LOT of strong winds.  I heard a few trees crashing down in the neighborhood.  I guess when daylight comes, it will reveal what damages really occurred.  I think that we had some winds that were in the 60 MPH range.  I watched a big pine tree in the back yard sway back and forth and then in a circular motion and I thought that it was really going to fall over but thankfully, it didn't.  The sound of the rain was wonderful and the temperature dropped from around 90 degrees down to 66 degrees in about 15 minutes when the storm blew through.  I hope that everyone had  safe night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2011)

morning hankus and Eagle Eye

Didn't get the wind here.  The low clouds are starting to burn off already.  The big ole full moon is shining through now.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Top of the morning to all of you fine woodyites.   How did everyone fare with the storms last night?   



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6064944&postcount=2


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning all....Lost power at 9pm came back on at 330am.....Will see what else has been damaged when I get out of here


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

Morning everyone...be careful out there, some trees down and power problems still.  Traffic can be snarly.  This has been a public service announcement for whomever.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Nothing major here, blessed with a 1/2 inch of rain and no damage that I can see.

Hope the rest of ya'll north of us came out alright!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Daddy Quack has da' Al Green music playin and the mirror ball crunk..






Al Green AND Barry White, on da 8 track!!  Uncle Creepy don't play!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

teased with rain, teased with sleep................. 
moanin folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> teased with rain, teased with sleep.................
> moanin folks!






Hmmmmmmmmm, can I tease ya wit sumpin else . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

And take Nicodemus off yo avatar!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, can I tease ya wit sumpin else . . .


 you usually do.................... 



Hooked On Quack said:


> And take Nicodemus off yo avatar!!


 not until he see's it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Moanin....can't find my phone


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you usually do....................
> 
> 
> not until he see's it!!





You know I gotz da good stuff . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know I gotz da good stuff . . .



They don't call you Quack for nuttin....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....can't find my phone





Hooked On Quack said:


> You know I gotz da _*goods*_ . . .


 I swear, MizDawn's gonna get on here & read one day & we gone find you scattered all over the south east part of the state, boy!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey quack,   the pkg has arrive.  I repeat the pkg has arrived.   Everything is as planned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I swear, MizDawn's gonna get on here & read one day & we gone find you scattered all over the south east part of the state, boy!





Ain't gonna happen, she's trained . . .



Later folks, gotta crash . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey quack,   the pkg has arrive.  I repeat the pkg has arrived.   Everything is a planned.





Hope ya'll like,  it's all Home made stitching . . . Did it myself . . . 

Wrap my baby boy up in it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't gonna happen, she's trained . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Later folks, gotta crash . . .


 mmmhmmm.............
later darlin'!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I swear, MizDawn's gonna get on here & read one day & we gone find you scattered all over the south east part of the state, boy!



"South East part of the state my foot !!!!!  How about scattered from northern end of Georgia all the way down to the Florida line !!!!    

Keebs, one other thing.......I just want to know if that rat that ran up Nic's laig and got him to start dancin and such was able to survive or not.  Either that or jmfauver has done gave him a shot of his "High Octane" coffee!!!   

I do believe that you are the "Avatar Queen" my dear.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> "South East part of the state my foot !!!!!  How about scattered from northern end of Georgia all the way down to the Florida line !!!!
> 
> Keebs, one other thing.......I just want to know if that rat that ran up Nic's laig and got him to start dancin and such was able to survive or not.  Either that or jmfauver has done gave him a shot of his "High Octane" coffee!!!
> 
> I do believe that you are the "Avatar Queen" my dear.





Whatch him Keebs, he's a SLY dog salesman ....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> "South East part of the state my foot !!!!!  How about scattered from northern end of Georgia all the way down to the Florida line !!!!
> 
> Keebs, one other thing.......I just want to know if that rat that ran up Nic's laig and got him to start dancin and such was able to survive or not.  Either that or jmfauver has done gave him a shot of his "High Octane" coffee!!!
> 
> I do believe that you are the "Avatar Queen" my dear.


I did not realize that you knew our very own special Lovely Lady WOW MizDawn!!  You're right, he'd either be scattered & smothered or, depending on her mood.......... one big mud hole.............
I'm thinking that was the "Intimidation Dance of the Gators" down at Seminole a couple years ago, he won first place honors for that one!  And thank you, but I can't take all the credit for my avatars, there's a very, very, very special jackleg that helps me out!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatch him Keebs, he's a SLY dog salesman ....


 I know.....................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> TC Hotdog...or whatever they call ya...


"Take care Hot dog", not corn dog He's killin me , that was funny


Hooked On Quack said:


> And take Nicodemus off yo avatar!!









Good morning every one, how you is


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> "Take care Hot dog", not corn dog He's killin me , that was funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mornin, you get any of that wet stuff??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, you get any of that wet stuff??



We got lots of rain and wind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> "Take care Hot dog", not corn dog He's killin me , that was funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Corn on da cob, dog on a stik, 6-n-1  

Mornin Mud!!! 



Keebs said:


> Mornin, you get any of that wet stuff??



I just can't say it.....

BUT, I did find my phone...whewww


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....can't find my phone



Want me to call ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We got lots of rain and wind.



Bent my canopy up

Mornin' Poppapygmy


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

mornin'!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Want me to call ya?



Found it!!! Thanks


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> We got lots of rain and wind.


Glad ya got some rain.......... hoping for another chance today!



Jeff C. said:


> I just can't say it.....
> BUT, I did find my phone...whewww








on finding the phone!



boneboy96 said:


> Want me to call ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> mornin'!



Mornin mattech....how's the meetings/pranks goin?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> mornin'!


How's class today??



Jeff C. said:


> Found it!!! Thanks


 you don't want yur frwiends to call you??????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> mornin'!



What are you not paying attention in class today about?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey win280,  We see you lurkering, jump on in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How's class today??
> 
> 
> you don't want yur frwiends to call you??????




I started to ax one of y'all to call me, but grabbed my daughters phone. It was up at the old home place, I left it up there last night puttin skrimps in the freezer


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am getting a new tire at a pro-rated price.  the one I flattened last night is unsalvageable.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

I know who Ginger reminded me of last night...Elizabeth...Troy's helper in the swamps of LA.   She could be her twin!


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin mattech....how's the meetings/pranks goin?



They stopped, another guy ratted me out.



Keebs said:


> How's class today??



you really want me to answer that? 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> What are you not paying attention in class today about?



Just the important stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> They stopped, another guy ratted me out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hey win280,  We see you lurkering, jump on in.



He is probably reading all 10 pages trying to catch up, might take him a bit to post.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> He is probably reading all 10 pages trying to catch up, might take him a bit to post.



There will be more by the time he reaches this.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

I "c paradise" lurking!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I "c paradise" lurking!



All kinda of lurkers stop by and will not post


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All kinda of lurkers stop by and will not post



.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All kinda of lurkers stop by and will not post



Like who???


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> All kinda of lurkers stop by and will not post



Dad blame stawkers!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

choot em Elizabeth...choot em!


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> choot em Elizabeth...choot em!



New show tonight, getting to to end of the season. I just started watchin this show about a month ago, and am already addicted.


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I "c paradise" lurking!



Hey Keebs, Is that a video of Nic in yo Avatar?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin, you get any of that wet stuff??


,   we got a tenth, hoping for a lot more


Jeff C. said:


> Corn on da cob, dog on a stik, 6-n-1
> 
> Mornin Mud!!!
> 
> ...


 morning jeff!
And morning to the rest of ya'll too, almost lunch


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like who???


I tell you, I would have to banned you.

Want to know?


mattech said:


> Dad blame stawkers!



A ton of them


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> Dad blame stawkers!


Nope, stawkers are like David W & Quack, they follow ya around e'ry where, these folks are "Lurkers" they just snoop around, read our posts and leave............... 



mattech said:


> Hey Keebs, Is that a video of Nic in yo Avatar?


mehbe...............



mudracing101 said:


> And morning to the rest of ya'll too, almost lunch


Mater & Bacon sammich with sliced cucumbers to go wiff it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, stawkers are like David W & Quack, they follow ya around e'ry where, these folks are "Lurkers" they just snoop around, read our posts and leave...............
> 
> 
> mehbe...............
> ...



MMMM sounds good, I had fried flathead fish filets last night that we caught over the weekend, fries, cheesegrits, fresh maters, and cucumbers with vinegar  Think i'll go eat left overs for lunch


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, stawkers are like David W & Quack, they follow ya around e'ry where, these folks are "Lurkers" they just snoop around, read our posts and leave...............
> 
> 
> mehbe...............
> ...




I don't follow nobody.....Idgit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 16, 2011)

Lunch time!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> MMMM sounds good, I had fried flathead fish filets last night that we caught over the weekend, fries, cheesegrits, fresh maters, and cucumbers with vinegar  Think i'll go eat left overs for lunch


Yummm, I'll go wiff you!!!  Do you like bread-n-butter pickles?



david w. said:


> I don't follow nobody.....Idgit.


 yeah, ok, right.............. _whatevah_.........


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yummm, I'll go wiff you!!!  Do you like bread-n-butter pickles?
> 
> 
> yeah, ok, right.............. _whatevah_.........



Im undercover.......Now hush before you give it away.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im undercover.......Now hush before you give it away.


Say WHAT???????


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Say WHAT???????



Im dealing with a nincompoop here....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> You just push all the right buttons....


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## win280 (Jun 16, 2011)

Whats happenin? Crusin at lunch and thought I'd stop by for a few...






minutes.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


>


you sooooo cute when you're flustered!!!







win280 said:


> Whats happenin? Crusin at lunch and thought I'd stop by for a few...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 took ya long enough to catch up wiff us!


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



weeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## win280 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sooooo cute when you're flustered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel like I stay on the short bus


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> weeeeeeeeeeee.






win280 said:


> I feel like I stay on the short bus


 You TOOO????????


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you sooooo cute when you're flustered!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

greetings all!
A funfilled morning of acute renal injury followed by ventricular assist device implantation in the left ventricular heart failure patient. Riveting stuff..... 
Gonna take a big plate of boiled crawfish to get my mind off it. 
Actually, we're kcking around the idea of going to "Der Jaegerhaus" tonight for some authentic german cuisine. Never had real weinerschnittzel before.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> greetings all!
> A funfilled morning of acute renal injury followed by ventricular assist device implantation in the left ventricular heart failure patient. Riveting stuff.....
> Gonna take a big plate of boiled crawfish to get my mind off it.
> Actually, we're kcking around the idea of going to "Der Jaegerhaus" tonight for some authentic german cuisine. Never had real weinerschnittzel before.


BUBBA!!!!!!!!!!! Tell Bubbette "HEYYYYYYY" fer me!!!


----------



## win280 (Jun 16, 2011)

I think its the people I work with.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

win280 said:


> I think its the people I work with.


Or drivel around, huh?


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> BUBBA!!!!!!!!!!! Tell Bubbette "HEYYYYYYY" fer me!!!


She's on a teleconference right now, but i'll give her the message. 


win280 said:


> I think its the people I work with.



Isn't it always?


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Or drivel around, huh?



exhibit A....^
                     ........


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She's on a teleconference right now, but i'll give her the message.
> 
> 
> Isn't it always?






david w. said:


> exhibit A....^
> ........


 Aaaaaaannd you're still around.................


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaaaannd you're still around.................



Im running away for ever..Im not a driveler anymore.Your to mean to me...


----------



## win280 (Jun 16, 2011)

Driveler are fine ...I can relate.. its the idjits that cause all the problems


----------



## win280 (Jun 16, 2011)

Gotta go. idjits callin... be back later


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Im running away for ever..Im not a driveler anymore.Your to mean to me...


yeah, yeah, yeah.................... 



win280 said:


> Driveler are fine ...I can relate.. its the idjits that cause all the problems






win280 said:


> Gotta go. idjits callin... be back later


Tell'em the line was busy, call back later...............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I tell you, I would have to banned you.
> 
> Want to know?



Sure do! 

I dare you to punch the big red button. 



david w. said:


> Im under the covers with Quack.......Now hush while I give it up.



Weirdo 



rhbama3 said:


> greetings all!
> A funfilled morning of acute renal injury followed by ventricular assist device implantation in the left ventricular heart failure patient. Riveting stuff.....
> Gonna take a big plate of boiled crawfish to get my mind off it.
> Actually, we're kcking around the idea of going to "Der Jaegerhaus" tonight for some authentic german cuisine. Never had real weinerschnittzel before.



Ya crazy idgit! 

You don't geaux to NOLA, home of world famous cajun & creole cuisine, and then decide you want to go eat at a german place. 

That's like going to a chop house and ordering the cheese pizza off the kids menu.


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Sure do!
> 
> I dare you to punch the big red button.
> 
> ...




Press the red button,Do it.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Press the red button,Do it.



You hush! 

Should you be back under the covers with someone???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2011)

whoops there it is


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You hush!
> 
> Should you be back under the covers with someone???



Attention boneboy,Would you throw les miles into the ban hat?


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

K, back from lunch, went to Razoo's Cajun. Got sum gator tail, crawfish etoufee, shrimp and red beans and rice. Might just skip dinner tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> K, back from lunch, went to Razoo's Cajun. Got sum gator tail, crawfish etoufee, shrimp and red beans and rice. Might just skip dinner tonight.


aaaawwwwmaaaannnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> K, back from lunch, went to Razoo's Cajun. Got sum gator tail, crawfish etoufee, shrimp and red beans and rice. Might just skip dinner tonight.



You might want to check out Bone Daddy's while you're there. There's one close to the airport.


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

on second thought, might just take a nap real quick.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> K, back from lunch, went to Razoo's Cajun. Got sum gator tail, crawfish etoufee, shrimp and red beans and rice. Might just skip dinner tonight.



you should be 'bout ready to pop ...


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You might want to check out Bone Daddy's while you're there. There's one close to the airport.



been there done that. 

Redneck heaven is next on the list.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> you should be 'bout ready to pop ...


 NUUUUUUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> been there done that.
> 
> Redneck heaven is next on the list.



Nothing like a nice restaurant with really good service huh?


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NUUUUUUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Darlin' ....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> Hey Darlin' ....


 How you doin?


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Them boys over in the PF are having fun with this one. The one-liners start around post #12 & #17.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6065808#post6065808



Im glad this is over with now. The media was having a ball with the Weiner story and im getting tired of hearing it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Im glad this is over with now. The media was having a ball with the Weiner story and im getting tired of hearing it.


 Meeee too!


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Meeee too!



Me three, I am going nuts hearing about Weiner.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Attention boneboy,Would you throw les miles into the ban hat?


We like him around, the smell of corndogs remind me of a carnival! 


Les Miles said:


> Never mind.... poof and they are gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

afternoon, folks!
just finished listening to one of the legends of dis bizness, Dr. Leonard  Bailey. For those of you too young to remember: In 1984, Dr Bailey transplanted a baboon heart into a human baby. "Baby Fae" was soon headline news around the world. Although she only lived 20 days, the event spurred a renewed interest in transplantation and the research into operations that could fix the 100% fatal( at the time) congenital heart defect. The amount of criticism he endured by PETA, talk show hosts, and even the head of the American Heart Assoc. was staggering, but he was sick of watching children die without trying SOMETHING to save them.
Rock Star of nerds, i tell ya!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

AJ, I think Grim took care of all the Weiner jokes in that thread.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> just finished listening to one of the legends of dis bizness, Dr. Leonard  Bailey. For those of you too young to remember: In 1984, Dr Bailey transplanted a baboon heart into a human baby. "Baby Fae" was soon headline news around the world. Although she only lived 20 days, the event spurred a renewed interest in transplantation and the research into operations that could fix the 100% fatal( at the time) congenital heart defect. The amount of criticism he endured by PETA, talk show hosts, and even the head of the American Heart Assoc. was staggering, but he was sick of watching children die without trying SOMETHING to save them.
> Rock Star of nerds, i tell ya!



Wow .... learn something new erry day here.


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> just finished listening to one of the legends of dis bizness, Dr. Leonard  Bailey. For those of you too young to remember: In 1984, Dr Bailey transplanted a baboon heart into a human baby. "Baby Fae" was soon headline news around the world. Although she only lived 20 days, the event spurred a renewed interest in transplantation and the research into operations that could fix the 100% fatal( at the time) congenital heart defect. The amount of criticism he endured by PETA, talk show hosts, and even the head of the American Heart Assoc. was staggering, but he was sick of watching children die without trying SOMETHING to save them.
> Rock Star of nerds, i tell ya!



Cool, It is people like that, that advances the world.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> just finished listening to one of the legends of dis bizness, Dr. Leonard  Bailey. For those of you too young to remember: In 1984, Dr Bailey transplanted a baboon heart into a human baby. "Baby Fae" was soon headline news around the world. Although she only lived 20 days, the event spurred a renewed interest in transplantation and the research into operations that could fix the 100% fatal( at the time) congenital heart defect. The amount of criticism he endured by PETA, talk show hosts, and even the head of the American Heart Assoc. was staggering, but he was sick of watching children die without trying SOMETHING to save them.
> Rock Star of nerds, i tell ya!


Chocolate Martini time?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chocolate Martini time?!?!



we did that last night. Let me take a nap first.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we did that last night. Let me take a nap first.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> we did that last night. Let me take a nap first.



Pat O's Hurricane tonight?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> afternoon, folks!
> just finished listening to one of the legends of dis bizness, Dr. Leonard  Bailey. For those of you too young to remember: In 1984, Dr Bailey transplanted a baboon heart into a human baby. "Baby Fae" was soon headline news around the world. Although she only lived 20 days, the event spurred a renewed interest in transplantation and the research into operations that could fix the 100% fatal( at the time) congenital heart defect. The amount of criticism he endured by PETA, talk show hosts, and even the head of the American Heart Assoc. was staggering, but he was sick of watching children die without trying SOMETHING to save them.
> Rock Star of nerds, i tell ya!



I remember it like it was yesterday Bama.... Dr. Bailey was a true pioneer in his profession!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm whipped out already.....and going to a Braves game tonight


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How you doin?



doin' fine , gotta go play with the chainsaw this afternoon and git up a few trees from yesterday ....

how 'bout you , the world treatin' my Darlin' OK ....


and did you say something about Martinis ....


----------



## Brassman (Jun 16, 2011)

Quiet afternoon on the computer.  Hello, all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Later folks...gotta go get ready.

Bama, y'all have FUN tonight....I'll contact you tomorrow with necessary info.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Pat O's Hurricane tonight?


I'll get Bubbette one. She's a cheap drunk! 
Is it just coincidence that the corndog vendor is parked in front of the Hustler Club on bourbon street? 


Jeff C. said:


> I remember it like it was yesterday Bama.... Dr. Bailey was a true pioneer in his profession!!!



Yep! Dr. Oschner hasn't changed much either. 
Since your going to a ballgame tonight, i'll call you tomorrow night about directions and phone number for your buddy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> doin' fine , gotta go play with the chainsaw this afternoon and git up a few trees from yesterday ....
> 
> how 'bout you , the world treatin' my Darlin' OK ....
> 
> ...


Hate ya gotta run a chainsaw, just hope you got some rain to make it worth it!!
Can't complain, wouldn't do any good, no one listens no more anyway! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I've never had a chocolate Martini, but the way Bubba & Bubbette talked about them out in in Nolans, they make'em sound soooo good!



Brassman said:


> Quiet afternoon on the computer.  Hello, all.


 yeah, it has been............... HI! 


Jeff C. said:


> Later folks...gotta go get ready.
> 
> Bama, y'all have FUN tonight....I'll contact you tomorrow with necessary info.


Later, Chief!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2011)

After reading about all of this great food that bama and twelve other drivelers have been discussing today, I decided to drive down to Wrens, Georgia and eat lunch today.  I called a friend of mine and we met for lunch at "Peggy's Restaurant" located right on the corner of Hwy #1 and Main Street in downtown Wrens.  

Today, I had turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, butter beans, sweet potato souffle, corn bread muffin, pepper sauce for the butter beans, and unsweetened tea.  They offer your choice of 1 meat and three vegetables on their menu each day.  (Plus they offer all sorts of other items as well).   Folks, I will tell you,  this is one of the best "home cooked style" restaurants in the country.  I have eaten there probably about 40-50 times over the years and it has always been delicious.  It has been in business for decades now and Ms. Peggy is one of the nicest ladies that you will ever find as well.  If any of you ever have the opportunity to visit Wrens, do yourself as favor and stop in and try their vittles.  I promise you that you will do your best to come back again.

PS:  It is even better than "mudbugs" !!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yummm, I'll go wiff you!!!  Do you like bread-n-butter pickles


mmm....NO yuck 


david w. said:


> exhibit A....^
> ........





Les Miles said:


> Sure do!
> 
> I dare you to punch the big red button.
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> After reading about all of this great food that bama and twelve other drivelers have been discussing today, I decided to drive down to Wrens, Georgia and eat lunch today.  I called a friend of mine and we met for lunch at "Peggy's Restaurant" located right on the corner of Hwy #1 and Main Street in downtown Wrens.
> 
> Today, I had turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, butter beans, sweet potato souffle, corn bread muffin, pepper sauce for the butter beans, and unsweetened tea.  They offer your choice of 1 meat and three vegetables on their menu each day.  (Plus they offer all sorts of other items as well).   Folks, I will tell you,  this is one of the best "home cooked style" restaurants in the country.  I have eaten there probably about 40-50 times over the years and it has always been delicious.  It has been in business for decades now and Ms. Peggy is one of the nicest ladies that you will ever find as well.  If any of you ever have the opportunity to visit Wrens, do yourself as favor and stop in and try their vittles.  I promise you that you will do your best to come back again.
> 
> PS:  It is even better than "mudbugs" !!!!!



Sounds yummy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> After reading about all of this great food that bama and twelve other drivelers have been discussing today, I decided to drive down to Wrens, Georgia and eat lunch today.  I called a friend of mine and we met for lunch at "Peggy's Restaurant" located right on the corner of Hwy #1 and Main Street in downtown Wrens.
> 
> Today, I had turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, butter beans, sweet potato souffle, corn bread muffin, pepper sauce for the butter beans, and unsweetened tea.  They offer your choice of 1 meat and three vegetables on their menu each day.  (Plus they offer all sorts of other items as well).   Folks, I will tell you,  this is one of the best "home cooked style" restaurants in the country.  I have eaten there probably about 40-50 times over the years and it has always been delicious.  It has been in business for decades now and Ms. Peggy is one of the nicest ladies that you will ever find as well.  If any of you ever have the opportunity to visit Wrens, do yourself as favor and stop in and try their vittles.  I promise you that you will do your best to come back again.
> 
> PS:  It is even better than "mudbugs" !!!!!


You can't beat "ol fashion southern cooking"!



mudracing101 said:


> mmm....NO yuck Sounds yummy


 make up my mind, yuck or yummy?!?!


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You can't beat "ol fashion southern cooking"!
> 
> 
> make up my mind, yuck or yummy?!?!



As long as somebody else is cooking it.....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Nerves.... Dealerships and my nerves dont do well together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'll get Bubbette one. She's a cheap drunk!
> Is it just coincidence that the corndog vendor is parked in front of the Hustler Club on bourbon street?
> 
> 
> ...



10-4 Rob....



Keebs said:


> Hate ya gotta run a chainsaw, just hope you got some rain to make it worth it!!
> Can't complain, wouldn't do any good, no one listens no more anyway!
> 
> 
> ...



Waitin' on my ride!!!

Oh yeah, in case you didn't notice....I got you a lil sumpin put back


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm whipped out already.....and going to a Braves game tonight





Be sure and duct tape Jared's hands behind his back . . .





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> After reading about all of this great food that bama and twelve other drivelers have been discussing today, I decided to drive down to Wrens, Georgia and eat lunch today.  I called a friend of mine and we met for lunch at "Peggy's Restaurant" located right on the corner of Hwy #1 and Main Street in downtown Wrens.
> 
> Today, I had turkey and dressing with gravy, cranberry sauce, butter beans, sweet potato souffle, corn bread muffin, pepper sauce for the butter beans, and unsweetened tea.  They offer your choice of 1 meat and three vegetables on their menu each day.  (Plus they offer all sorts of other items as well).   Folks, I will tell you,  this is one of the best "home cooked style" restaurants in the country.  I have eaten there probably about 40-50 times over the years and it has always been delicious.  It has been in business for decades now and Ms. Peggy is one of the nicest ladies that you will ever find as well.  If any of you ever have the opportunity to visit Wrens, do yourself as favor and stop in and try their vittles.  I promise you that you will do your best to come back again.
> 
> PS:  It is even better than "mudbugs" !!!!!






Eat there all the time, much better than the "Lil Dutch House" !!!


You shoulda/coulda called me and Dawn . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Was gwine on DaddyQuack???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be sure and duct tape Jared's hands behind his back . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leavin him home tonight..... I'll have to pick up his slack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Was gwine on DaddyQuack???




Last night of work for 2 weeks, hitting the flats this weekend!!




Jeff C. said:


> Leavin him home tonight..... I'll have to pick up his slack






Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, da Master double coon fanger is hitting HotLanta!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm out ya'll its 5


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 16, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll its 5



You are leaving early.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah, in case you didn't notice....I got you a lil sumpin put back


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nerves.... Dealerships and my nerves dont do well together.



Start walking, see what they do for you then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2011)

Whew!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 16, 2011)

NOW it's 5:00!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

so, how is the weather in Ga today?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Attention boneboy,Would you throw les miles into the ban hat?


  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> so, how is the weather in Ga today?



Stop with the small talk, Quack is more direct type of persons.


----------



## mattech (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Stop with the small talk, Quack is more direct type of persons.



K, Gotcha.





Hey quack, whatcha wearin'?


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


>



Oh i forgot its only david w. name.

remember what i said.......Karma.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

Be good guys,  It time to get pic of Court on the cow.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

I once owned a VW Karma Ghia!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 16, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be good guys,  It time to get pic of Court on the cow.



I'll be there by 6:30...save me some cow's milk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

mattech said:


> K, Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Pink leather thong.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 16, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll be there by 6:30...save me some cow's milk!


----------



## Otis (Jun 16, 2011)

Hold my bear and watch this


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hold my bear and watch this



What we watching for?


----------



## Otis (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What we watching for?





I was out running nekkid in the street...actually I was being chased by Miguel "Scooter" 60Grit


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> I was out running nekkid in the street...actually I was being chased by Miguel "Scooter" 60Grit



Not hard to outrun him. He's too fat and old to run fast.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Not hard to outrun him. He's too fat and old to run fast.



I resemble that remark.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I resemble that remark.....





X2!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2!!



Hey Quack... you like hoola hoops?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be sure and duct tape Jared's hands behind his back . . .:bounce
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who do you think the friend was......she didn't say anything about you being hungry !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack... you like hoola hoops?




As a matter of fact I do . . .




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Who do you think the friend was......she didn't anything about you being hungry !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 16, 2011)

Otis said:


> Hold my bear and watch this



I ain't holdin no guys bear...


----------



## david w. (Jun 16, 2011)

Big big fan of hoola hoops.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Hoola Hoops are awesome!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

david w. said:


> Big big fan of hoola hoops.






Otis said:


> Hold my bear and watch this






Les Miles said:


> Hoola Hoops are awesome!



idjits


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi there


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Hi there



hello


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Hi there





Whut up Weiner???


----------



## pbradley (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack... you like hoola hoops?



you know...for kids.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

10 mo hrs to go !!!


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hrs to go !!!



Till what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Till what?



Til my 2 week vacation starts!!  Headed to PCB tomorrow to hit the flats!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Till what?



Till he can hoola hoop on the beach


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Till he can hoola hoop on the beach





Wearin my nanner slang !!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

Choot him! Choot him Lizabeth!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Choot him! Choot him Lizabeth!






Can't touch dis . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

chicken mask, amaretto di saronna, softshell crab po-boy, and souvenir shirts. I need to go get a hoola hoop. Think i saw one at Voodoo Discount T's and liquor. 
I swear Les, are you SURE there are any LSu'ers here? I can't count the number of Roll Tides I got today! On a different note, these restaurants oughta be ashamed for not having sweet tea.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken mask, amaretto di saronna, softshell crab po-boy, and souvenir shirts. I need to go get a hoola hoop. Think i saw one at Voodoo Discount T's and liquor.
> I swear Les, are you SURE there are any LSu'ers here? I can't count the number of Roll Tides I got today! On a different note, these restaurants oughta be ashamed for not having sweet tea.






Annnnnnd, your coming home to duck breasts!!!  Laaaawd I hope I don't forget 'em.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Annnnnnd, your coming home to duck breasts!!!  Laaaawd I hope I don't forget 'em.




Still gotta stop by Jeffc's buddy in Bay St. Louis saturday afternoon and pick up seafood too!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> chicken mask, amaretto di saronna, softshell crab po-boy, and souvenir shirts. I need to go get a hoola hoop. Think i saw one at Voodoo Discount T's and liquor.
> I swear Les, are you SURE there are any LSU'ers here? I can't count the number of Roll Tides I got today! On a different note, these restaurants oughta be ashamed for not having sweet tea.




Everyone knows it's Thursday night.... so all the of LSU folks are off at the hoola hooping contest. 


As for the sweet tea... I dunno what's up with dat?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Everyone knows it's Thursday night.... so all the of LSU folks are off at the hoola hooping contest.
> 
> 
> As for the sweet tea... I dunno what's up with dat?


It's a mystery.......


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Man im tarred... HoPe yall have a good night!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2011)

Y'all taker as the ragged ol hag rolls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Ooooookay . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ooooookay . . .



Hayyyyy quacky.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I coulda said taker easy, but its just easier to taker as she comes. Sides I was kindly tired of "Taker easy"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyyy quacky.




Hiya Bossbaby!!!  Whut up??





Hankus said:


> Well I coulda said taker easy, but its just easier to taker as she comes. Sides I was kindly tired of "Taker easy"



Gotcha . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Nuttn much bro...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Nuttn much bro...





When are ya'll headed to PCB??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When are ya'll headed to PCB??



LEaving the saturday before the 4th of july. Gonna be hot.  I will stay inside with my binocs.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> LEaving the saturday before the 4th of july. Gonna be hot.  I will stay inside with my binocs.



Plan on doing any hoola hooping?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Plan on doing any hoola hooping?



I must have missed out on that text.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 16, 2011)

Well i gott g o to sleep.. 430 comes early... Been a long day


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> LEaving the saturday before the 4th of july. Gonna be hot.  I will stay inside with my binocs.




Leave them on the balcony, when you carry them outside they tend to fog up . . .




BBQBOSS said:


> Well i gott g o to sleep.. 430 comes early... Been a long day





Later bro!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack... you like hoola hoops?





Hooked On Quack said:


> As a matter of fact I do . . .





david w. said:


> Big big fan of hoola hoops.





Les Miles said:


> Hoola Hoops are awesome!






Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave them on the balcony, when you carry them outside they tend to fog up . . .


Yep!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 16, 2011)

Howdy ho good neighbors!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Hiya Mitch!!  Ya'll gonna swing by the shack while we're gone??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mitch!!  Ya'll gonna swing by the shack while we're gone??


I suppose a time or two!!.........Elaine was checking out treats for Suzie this evening!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I suppose a time or two!!.........Elaine was checking out treats for Suzie this evening!!



Swing by my house and pick up my mail too


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I suppose a time or two!!.........Elaine was checking out treats for Suzie this evening!!





I lub me some Elaine!!


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2011)

I are starving.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Mitch!!  Ya'll gonna swing by the shack while we're gone??


Prolly going to Bring Tucker by a time or two as well!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Swing by my house and pick up my mail too






slip said:


> I are starving.


Get in the kitchen, and fix you something to eat!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

slip said:


> I are starving.



Whateva you do, DON'T go look at that HUGE BLT in outdoor cafe forum . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Prolly going to Bring Tucker by a time or two as well!!
> 
> 
> 
> Get in the kitchen, and fix you something to eat!!





Work him in the pool, just use the main steps as a inlet/outlet.


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2011)

Dem eggs was _goood_

hows yall is tonight?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whateva you do, DON'T go look at that HUGE BLT in outdoor cafe forum . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brings back memories of BLT  morning breaks in the lab don't it!!

Wasn't really planning on letting him get in the water!!......Takes too long for him to dry out!!.........Just figured Suzie would enjoy some time out of the kennel


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Dem eggs was _goood_
> 
> hows yall is tonight?




Doing good lil bro, waiting on 7am!!




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Brings back memories of BLT  morning breaks in the lab don't it!!
> 
> Wasn't really planning on letting him get in the water!!......Takes too long for him to dry out!!.........Just figured Suzie would enjoy some time out of the kennel





Oh yeahhhhh!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

So borreeeeeeddddd


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> So borreeeeeeddddd





Clean your room/basement . . .


----------



## slip (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clean your room/basement . . .



Do _all_ old people say that?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Clean your room/basement . . .


already done now to go finds some girls to have a party



slip said:


> Do _all_ old people say that?


yes they do lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

slip said:


> Do _all_ old people say that?





Go to your room . . .




Seth carter said:


> already done now to go finds some girls to have a party
> 
> yes they do lol





You're now on restriction . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go to your room . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



am i on ristriction if i invite u to the party lol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> am i on ristriction if i invite u to the party lol






Well er uh....








 I'll bring da booze !!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well er uh....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 16, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> So borreeeeeeddddd


You should be studying!!



slip said:


> Do _all_ old people say that?


Yes we do!!........Wait a minute.........I'm not old!!



Seth carter said:


> already done now to go finds some girls to have a party


Seth you had better treat this Gal right!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2011)

A married couple went to he hospital to have their baby delivered. Upon their arrival, the doctor said he had invented a new machine that would transfer a portion of the mother's labour pain to the father.

He asked if they were willing to try it out. They were both very much in favour of it. The doctor set the pain transfer dial to 10% for starters, explaining that even 10% was probably more pain than the father had ever experienced before.

But as the labour progressed, the husband felt fine and asked the doctor to go ahead and bump it up a notch. The doctor then adjusted the machine to 20% pain transfer. The husband was still feeling fine. 

The doctor checked the husband's blood pressure and was amazed at how well he was doing. At this point they decided to try for 50%.

The husband continued to feel quite well. Since it was obviously helping out his wife considerably, the husband encouraged the doctor to transfer ALL the pain to him. 

The wife delivered a healthy baby with virtually no pain.

She and her husband were ecstatic. 

When they got home, the mailman was lying dead on their porch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2011)

You're on a roll tonight son!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're on a roll tonight son!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave them on the balcony, when you carry them outside they tend to fog up . . .
> 
> Later bro!!



Quack, I am told they can fog up from panting also.   

Morning Drivelers, TGIF


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS







Hooked On Quack said:


> Leave them on the balcony, when you carry them outside they tend to fog up . . .
> 
> I can see that this is coming from the voice of experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

Quack,
So far, I have warned every little town between your house and PCB about the possibility of a "cheeken masked" nana wearing, hula hooping dude that may be coming through today.   

Ms Dawn will be taking her "shock collar" to put on you so that you will be behaving in PCB.  I think that she said something about a blindfold for you while you were out on the beach too.  She didn't want those innocent eyes to be damaged in any way.    

Bro, I just hope that ya'll have loads of fun and arrive back home safely with a boatload of fish and happy memories !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack,
> So far, I have warned every little town between your house and PCB about the possibility of a "cheeken masked" nana wearing, hula hooping dude that may be coming through today.
> 
> Ms Dawn will be taking her "shock collar" to put on you so that you will be behaving in PCB.  I think that she said something about a blindfold for you while you were out on the beach too.  She didn't want those innocent eyes to be damaged in any way.
> ...






Thanks brother, unfortunately after 22 + yrs of marriage she realizes that I'm an idiot, you can only fool 'em for the first year or two!!


Nanner Slang pics to posted tomorrow . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks brother, unfortunately after 22 + yrs of marriage she realizes that I'm an idiot, you can only fool 'em for the first year or two!!
> 
> 
> Nanner Slang pics to posted tomorrow . . .



Morning everybody, All i know is if i went to pc for two weeks i wouldnt be worth killen , so have a good one and be safe. NO pics of nanner slangs unless you got some hoola hoop girls wearing em


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Morning drivelers. Everybody ready for the weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers. Everybody ready for the weekend?



I was ready yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was ready yesterday


 Mee too, wish I could stow away in the back of Quack & MizDawn's vehicle & catch a ride!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mee too, wish I could stow away in the back of Quack & MizDawn's vehicle & catch a ride!



Choot...I'd take a chance in the front with Quack 

Happy Friday Mernin' folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Choot...I'd take a chance in the front with Quack
> 
> Happy Friday Mernin' folks!!!


 yeah, I would too...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Me three


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Choot...I'd take a chance in the front with Quack





mudracing101 said:


> Me three



I know where they're stayin tonigh, wanna try it?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know where they're stayin tonigh, wanna try it?!?!



Less Go!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Less Go!!!


 ROAD TRIIIIP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIIIIP!!!!!!!!!!!



If I was 18 again, I'd prolly be gettin ready right now!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> If I was 18 again, I'd prolly be gettin ready right now!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2011)

Later bro's and sistas!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's and sistas!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I know where they're stayin tonigh, wanna try it?!?!





Keebs said:


> ROAD TRIIIIP!!!!!!!!!!!





Jeff C. said:


> If I was 18 again, I'd prolly be gettin ready right now!!!



x3


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok who got all the rain last night, didnt get a drop at the house


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

Good Morning, It is friday.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning, It is friday.



Morning there


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok who got all the rain last night, didnt get a drop at the house


 Looked like Owensboro got Plenty by all the lightening & thunder & clouds! Hardly a dang drop at my place!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning, It is friday.


 Helllooooo Papapigmy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later bro's and sistas!!!



Dude....best of luck to ya down there fishin!!!  Hope you and Ms Dawn have a Great time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2011)

Back from the wild cherry assault.   Dang I need just  a few more but not going back to the chiggar den since I already cleaned up.  There is always tomorrow morning.    

Any one picking black berries yet?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

Mornin y'all
Waitin on the rain to stop so I can load the truck for PCB


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Any one picking black berries yet?



I picked a few yesterday but they were small and not worth the pain.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Back from the wild cherry assault.   Dang I need just  a few more but not going back to the chiggar den since I already cleaned up.  There is always tomorrow morning.
> 
> Any one picking black berries yet?


 none made down this way............



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> Waitin on the rain to stop so I can load the truck for PCB


 you toooooo????????


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you toooooo????????



Yep
My parents rented the condo for a family vacation.So it will be,
Mom and Dad
Me,wife and 2 daughters
Sister,her husband and 1 daughter.

I can only handle this about once every 5 years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

mornin y'al.  just a heads up, if you rely on your cell phone for an alarm, be sure to take it off vibrate.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


What you  about??  YOU just went somewhere!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mattech said:


> mornin y'al.  just a heads up, if you rely on your cell phone for an alarm, be sure to take it off vibrate.


Didn't sleep with it in your hand, huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yep
> My parents rented the condo for a family vacation.So it will be,
> Mom and Dad
> Me,wife and 2 daughters
> ...


 Have a safe trip & try to have fun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What you  about??  YOU just went somewhere!!



My brother and his wife are in Pc, everybody is gone to or at the beach but me They been there a week, been once all ready and going back The first week of August


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Didn't sleep with it in your hand, huh?



I openned my eyes thirty minutes late to see it dancing on my nightstand.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

Wife is watching the TV show The Doctor's(which I like too)but 10 year old daughter is sitting with wife and the Dr,'s start talking about women faking the "O"


Wife is hollering "Jeffery,Jeffery,Where's the remote?"


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> My brother and his wife are in Pc, everybody is gone to or at the beach but me They been there a week, been once all ready and going back The first week of August


~~cupping my hands for you~~ (cry me a handful)




mattech said:


> I openned my eyes thirty minutes late to see it dancing on my nightstand.


When my phone is my only alarm, I've usually slept holding on to it terrified I'd over sleep!



Jeff Raines said:


> Wife is watching the TV show The Doctor's(which I like too)but 10 year old daughter is sitting with wife and the Dr,'s start talking about women faking the "O"
> 
> 
> Wife is hollering "Jeffery,Jeffery,Where's the remote?"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wife is watching the TV show The Doctor's(which I like too)but 10 year old daughter is sitting with wife and the Dr,'s start talking about women faking the "O"
> 
> 
> Wife is hollering "Jeffery,Jeffery,Where's the remote?"


 you mean women fake it? i've had to a couple of times


Keebs said:


> ~~cupping my hands for you~~ (cry me a handful)



 i need a shoulder and a hug


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you mean women fake it? i've had to a couple of times
> 
> 
> i need a shoulder and a hug


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

Good morning everyone...someone please tell me they got the license plate of that truck that ran me over!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

Mernin Yall!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone...someone please tell me they got the license plate of that truck that ran me over!



I hope it was not a white F150,  he just got it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone...someone please tell me they got the license plate of that truck that ran me over!


do you know what time it happened?................ 



SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!


 Helllooooooooo Sista!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> I hope it was not a white F150,  he just got it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everyone...someone please tell me they got the license plate of that truck that ran me over!





SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Yall!



morning ya'll


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i've had to a couple of times


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ok who got all the rain last night, didnt get a drop at the house


Talk to David W........He's been the one hogging all the rain here lately..........It would be nice if he shared some of it!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> do you know what time it happened?................
> 
> 
> Helllooooooooo Sista!


Hi Sista!!!! 



mudracing101 said:


> morning ya'll



Mornin Mud! 


Mornin Bob, AJ, Jeff, Mitch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Talk to David W........He's been the one hogging all the rain here lately..........It would be nice if he shared some of it!!



Alright D W , send some over


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Sista!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good morning  I like the avatar,  the cows saying what you looking at. 


mudracing101 said:


> Alright D W , send some over



He is playing hard to get, need more whips


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning  I like the avatar,  the cows saying what you looking at.
> 
> 
> He is playing hard to get, need more whips



Mornin AJ  Yup.. they weren't impressed w/me  They just wanted to be left alone to eat thier grain


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

G'mornin Snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'mornin Snowy



Mernin Jeff  


Alright time to get back to work... hopefully I don't weed any good plants outta the garden  yall have a goodun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

B bye


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2011)

im tired


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Jeff
> 
> 
> Alright time to get back to work... hopefully I don't weed any good plants outta the garden  yall have a goodun!



 stay cool.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Jeff
> 
> 
> Alright time to get back to work... hopefully I don't weed any good plants outta the garden  yall have a goodun!


 We'll be here coolin it waitin on ya!


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Talk to David W........He's been the one hogging all the rain here lately..........It would be nice if he shared some of it!!



I will always be willing to share some rain for the right price.



mudracing101 said:


> Alright D W , send some over



It will cost ya.



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning  I like the avatar,  the cows saying what you looking at.
> 
> 
> He is playing hard to get, need more whips



Yeah!!!I like to get whoopins.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> I will always be willing to share some rain for the right price.It will cost ya.
> Yeah!!!I like to get whoopins.



 The Driveler's own Male................................. 
uuuuhhh, TRIPOD, Help me out on da terminology that won't get me banded!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> I will always be willing to share some rain for the right price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont make us come over there and get it.


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> The Driveler's own Male.................................
> uuuuhhh, TRIPOD, Help me out on da terminology that won't get me banded!!!!!!!!



Ah hush it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> Ah hush it.


 Hey, *I* ain't the one beggin for whippin's!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont make us come over there and get it.



Yeahhhh,Come and get you some....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> you mean women fake it? i've had to a couple of hundred times
> 
> Mud, I fixed it for you................don't forget that today is tell the truth day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im tired



Already?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > you mean women fake it? i've had to a couple of hundred times
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> mudracing101 said:
> 
> 
> > you mean women fake it? i've had to a couple of hundred times
> ...


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


>



ello mate!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> Yeahhhh,Come and get you some....



Oh i will , but dont make me come over there for nothin


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> im tired



of what ????


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh i will , but dont make me come over there for nothin



ruh roh.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> ruh roh.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> of what ????



not being able to sleep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> EAGLE EYE 444 said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya and you ain't even posted us a snow pic today!!
> ...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> ello mate!



Gidday mate,  It time for a frosty Foster.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

OK, Now something really "Cold" for you to think about !!!







Slithering around this glacier might make you feel a little better.  I gotter check out and go find some lunch.  My navel is touching my backbone right about now !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs said:
> 
> 
> > A photo just to cool things down today....
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

gutentag, mein frau's and frank's!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gutentag, mein frau's and frank's!


Gutentog Bubba!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2011)

Well it is lunch time and if you are having trouble with ideas here could be the ultimate sammich


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm thinking a nice stroll down to the Pop-Eyes Chicken on Canal St. is in order. Ready for a fried chicken fix!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gutentag, mein frau's and frank's!



Si senor`.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking a nice stroll down to the Pop-Eyes Chicken on Canal St. is in order. Ready for a fried chicken fix!



Blasphemy while in NO.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking a nice stroll down to the Pop-Eyes Chicken on Canal St. is in order. Ready for a fried chicken fix!



Have you had a GOOD Po-Boy down there yet, Rob??


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is lunch time and if you are having trouble with ideas here could be the ultimate sammich



Ohhhhhh i want one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blasphemy while in NO.


normally, i would agree with you,  but money is leaving my wallet at a frightening rate! 


Jeff C. said:


> Have you had a GOOD Po-Boy down there yet, Rob??



Yessir! Had a most excellent softshell crab po-boy last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> normally, i would agree with you,  but money is leaving my wallet at a frightening rate!
> 
> 
> Yessir! Had a most excellent softshell crab po-boy last night.



10-4....Ok, I was gonna tell ya about one that has been booming for 30 yrs. down there on Magazine St.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

Someone missing a Cherokee Ford license tag?   I think it's still on my forehead!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

I do lub me some popeyes fried chicken too, with a couple of jalapenos, and some red beans and rice....yeahhhh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Someone missing a Cherokee Ford license tag?   I think it's still on my forehead!



Here this should help...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4....Ok, I was gonna tell ya about one that has been booming for 30 yrs. down there on Magazine St.


What place are you talking about, Jeff?
Magazine St is about 5 blocks from here off Canal St. Wouldn't be too bad a walk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

Lawd, I'm hawngry now!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What place are you talking about, Jeff?
> Magazine St is about 5 blocks from here off Canal St. Wouldn't be too bad a walk.



Yeah...don't remember how far up Magazine it is.

Magazine Po-Boy's is the name....give'em a call or look up the address.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What place are you talking about, Jeff?
> Magazine St is about 5 blocks from here off Canal St. Wouldn't be too bad a walk.




Too far to walk, bama...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Too far to walk, bama...



No kidding!!!!  Just looked at the google map. 
Okay, popeyes it is! If Bubbette would ever get off her lazy you know what that is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No kidding!!!!  Just looked at the google map.
> Okay, popeyes it is! If Bubbette would ever get off her lazy you know what that is.



Put that cheekun mask on and stick out those thumbs....I can just about gaur-own-tee you will get a ride


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Put that cheekun mask on and stick out those thumbs....I can just about gaur-own-tee you will get a ride



i don't think so, Tim.......
looking forward to going home tomorrow. Got the big cooler in the truck for the stop at your buddy's place in bay st. louis.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> gutentag, mein frau's and frank's!





Keebs said:


> Gutentog Bubba!!


 do what



gobbleinwoods said:


> Well it is lunch time and if you are having trouble with ideas here could be the ultimate sammich


Man that looks good


Jeff C. said:


> Si senor`.......


You understood em?????????????


boneboy96 said:


> Someone missing a Cherokee Ford license tag?   I think it's still on my forehead!








Golden corral for me today, ate too much again


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i don't think so, Tim.......
> looking forward to going home tomorrow. Got the big cooler in the truck for the stop at your buddy's place in bay st. louis.



Hey Bama ya'll enjoying your trip i hope.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Si senor`.......



You rang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You rang?



Hey mexican , where you been


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> do what
> Man that looks good
> You understood em?????????????
> 
> Golden corral for me today, ate too much again


Wie geht's?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You rang?


 you put a hex on dem rain clouds didn't ya???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Bama ya'll enjoying your trip i hope.



Yep. 
I haven't seen the guy talking to Jesus yet, but the crack babes are still standing in the doors on Bourbon St. Eating a lot of good food and Bubbette and i are about to go for a long walk after lunch. The meeting is over for the day so we just gonna stroll around as long as the heat will let us. It is hot down here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Wie geht's?



What did you call me


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> I haven't seen the guy talking to Jesus yet, but the crack babes are still standing in the doors on Bourbon St. Eating a lot of good food and Bubbette and i are about to go for a long walk after lunch. The meeting is over for the day so we just gonna stroll around as long as the heat will let us. It is hot down here!



Well enjoy and be careful


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.
> I haven't seen the guy talking to Jesus yet, but the crack babes are still standing in the doors on Bourbon St. Eating a lot of good food and Bubbette and i are about to go for a long walk after lunch. The meeting is over for the day so we just gonna stroll around as long as the heat will let us. It is hot down here!



HAve you see the sax player painted in silver yet.  He looks like a statue,  put money in the case he then starts playing.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What did you call me


I _SAID_ "Darlin, how goes it?" in german......... sheesh, were'd you go to school, Tift co.??!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAve you see the sax player painted in silver yet.  He looks like a statue,  put money in the case he then starts playing.


 That'd be kewl to see!  Hey Wobert, find'em & get pics wiff him!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

BBL...gotta run out for a minute


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> HAve you see the sax player painted in silver yet.  He looks like a statue,  put money in the case he then starts playing.


Nope, i haven't seen that particular individual yet.
Lot of musicians hanging around. Some good, some bad, and some REALLY BAD!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I _SAID_ "Darlin, how goes it?" in german......... sheesh, were'd you go to school, Tift co.??!?!



Oh, well hey , im fine, thanks for asking, and yes followed by Ty Ty Tech. Majored in Drankin and Girls pro Hoola Hoopin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, well hey , im fine, thanks for asking, and yes followed by Ty Ty Tech. Majored in Drankin and Girls pro Hoola Hoopin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Good afternoon...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon...



Evenin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey mexican , where you been



Workin



Keebs said:


> you put a hex on dem rain clouds didn't ya???



Nope, I was bein selfish and hogged all da rain for my job site..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon...


 Aaahhh, the swamp released ya!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon...



Hey Nic, did the corps of engineers get you schooled real good in their ways??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, the swamp released ya!




It was hotter there than it is here. Day before yesterday, hail was bouncin` around everwhere. 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic, did the corps of engineers get you schooled real good in their ways??





I`m gonna let them deal with The Redhead!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Nic, did the corps of engineers get you schooled real good in their ways??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It was hotter there than it is here. Day before yesterday, hail was bouncin` around everwhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got that bad huh?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Workin
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was bein selfish and hogged all da rain for my job site..






Nicodemus said:


> It was hotter there than it is here. Day before yesterday, hail was bouncin` around everwhere.
> I`m gonna let them deal with The Redhead!


I've heard of a LOT of places getting hail........... I'd just appreciate some of the wet stuff!
The corps don't stand a chance!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

yeah, Nic is back!   Swamp people can resume again!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah, Nic is back!   Swamp people can resume again!




I didn't know Nic's last name was Guise....heck I didn't even know he had a brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't know Nic's last name was Guise....heck I didn't even know he had a brother



He's got all kind of family, and he wouldn't use that sissy method of catchin gators on a hook and string, he'd just jump in and stab em' with his knife, a la Tarzan..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh, well hey , im fine, thanks for asking, and yes followed by Ty Ty Tech. Majored in Drankin and Girls pro Hoola Hoopin



Hoola Hooping is hard work out in this heat...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn't know Nic's last name was Guise....heck I didn't even know he had a brother




Those two do remind me of one of my uncles. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got all kind of family, and he wouldn't use that sissy method of catchin gators on a hook and string, he'd just jump in and stab em' with his knife, a la Tarzan..




 



KEEBS!!?  Who is that in your avatar???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!?  Who is that in your avatar???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> KEEBS!!?  Who is that in your avatar???


Does it ring a bell for ya!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



reb er rend!!!!
Naw, dadblame it! I said the sheriff is a *CLANG*.....


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

......



mattech said:


> Hey Keebs, Is that a video of Nic in yo Avatar?





Keebs said:


> Nope, stawkers are like David W & Quack, they follow ya around e'ry where, these folks are "Lurkers" they just snoop around, read our posts and leave...............
> 
> 
> mehbe...............
> ...





Nicodemus said:


> Those two do remind me of one of my uncles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Does it ring a bell for ya!?!?







mattech said:


> Hey Keebs, Is that a video of Nic in yo Avatar?





Keebs said:


> mehbe............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Does it ring a bell for ya!?!?





Looks kinda like me when I get in a fire ant bed, or have half a dozen yellerflies tryin` to gnaw on me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks kinda like me when I get in a fire ant bed, or have half a dozen yellerflies tryin` to gnaw on me.


You wouldn't believe the pm's I have received asking if it was really you!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

mattech said:


> ......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mattech said:


> ......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

well, the Popeyes chicken was awesome! 3 wings spicy, with some dirty rice and a jalapeno pepper. Oh My!!!
We took off walking toward the Riverwalk but the sun is beaming down like a magnifying glass. We decided a nap and a stroll later is in order.


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, I messed up that multi quote. Atleast I got the point across


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You wouldn't believe the pm's I have received asking if it was really you!!








Didn`t know i could dance, did`ja?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the Popeyes chicken was awesome! 3 wings spicy, with some dirty rice and a jalapeno pepper. Oh My!!!
> We took off walking toward the Riverwalk but the sun is beaming down like a magnifying glass. We decided a nap and a stroll later is in order.


 after you check your pm's.............. 



mattech said:


> Ok, I messed up that multi quote. Atleast I got the point across


 and your point would beeee............... 



Nicodemus said:


> Didn`t know i could dance, did`ja?


Shoot, Nic, you can do anything............ ain't ya read nuttin anybody's wrote about you?!?!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome back Nic! 

We've been behaving while you were gone. 

Well.... most of us have anyway.


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and your point would beeee...............



Have'nt really thought that far ahead, just trying to sound important!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs, brought you back a present! About 8 feets worth. Hurry up and decide where you want her. Shes tearin` the bed of my truck up!



Hugh, thanks for the rain!!!!  




Les, I don`t believe you!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Les, I don`t believe you!



I said "most" of us have. 

I bet you don't even like to hoola hoop either now do ya?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I said "most" of us have.
> 
> I bet you don't even like to hoola hoop either now do ya?





Hoola hoop? What kind of idiotic foolishness is that?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Hoola hoop? What kind of idiotic foolishness is that?



Lots of folks around here like to hoola hoop.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mattech said:


> Have'nt really thought that far ahead, just trying to sound important!


ya idjit, ya ain't gotta sound important in the driveler........... we're ALL important! we are equal opportunity winder lickers! 



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, brought you back a present! About 8 feets worth. Hurry up and decide where you want her. Shes tearin` the bed of my truck up!


In my Freezer!!!



Nicodemus said:


> Hoola hoop? What kind of idiotic foolishness is that?


~groan~ now why'd ya have to go and ASK him that?!?!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>





Pay no mind to my last post.....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lots of folks around here like to watch big chested women hoola hoop.


 well duh!


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Lots of folks around here like to hoola hoop.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~groan~ now why'd ya have to go and ASK him that?!?!




Do I detect a slight tone of envy in your post?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Do I detect a slight tone of envy in your post?


Uuuuhh, no, none what so ever, I may not be "endowed" but neither do I have the back problems that my sisters that are enchanted have to deal with & neither do I have to worry about men mistaking where my eyes are when they are talking to me............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs---purty, sweet, nice, tells-it-like-it-is, excellent cook!!!  







Robert!!!! You`re in N`Orleens!! And you eatin` at a POPEYES?????


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh, no, none what so ever, I may not be "endowed" but neither do I have the back problems that my sisters that are enchanted have to deal with & neither do I have to worry about men mistaking where my eyes are when they are talking to me............



I still wuv you anyways Keebs


----------



## mattech (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya idjit, ya ain't gotta sound important in the driveler........... we're ALL important! we are equal opportunity winder lickers!
> 
> 
> In my Freezer!!!
> ...



That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhh, no, none what so ever, I may not be "endowed" but neither do I have the back problems that my sisters that are enchanted have to deal with & neither do I have to worry about men mistaking where my eyes are when they are talking to me............



I dont know why there backs hurt cause any one of them that has a problem like that could tell me and i would tote em where ever she would like them toted to.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs---purty, sweet, nice, tells-it-like-it-is, excellent cook!!!
> Robert!!!! You`re in N`Orleens!! And you eatin` at a POPEYES?????


Do I need to stock up on meal or flour?  Never cooked gator tail, but I've eaten it a time or two, don't worry 'bout grillin I got plenty of fire wood for that!!



Les Miles said:


> I still wuv you anyways Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

mattech said:


> That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me.


aaaawwww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  oooppps, I mean.............. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mudracing101 said:


> I dont know why there backs hurt cause any one of them that has a problem like that could tell me and i would tote em where ever she would like them toted to.


 I guess 'cause they don't have someone as nice & *caring* as you around them.........................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs, that one is still swimmin` in Spring Creek.  If it continues to let folks get right up next to it though, it won`t last through the next gator season...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs---purty, sweet, nice, tells-it-like-it-is, excellent cook!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just for lunch, brother Nic. This town is set up to seperate you from your money in a hurry. Can't eat like royalty every meal! 
A lot of good seafood has met its demize in the last 3 days. Man, it sure has been good eating crawfish cooked 6 different ways.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> aaaawwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, that one is still swimmin` in Spring Creek.  If it continues to let folks get right up next to it though, it won`t last through the next gator season...


mmmm.... gator tail


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just for lunch, brother Nic. This town is set up to seperate you from your money in a hurry. Can't eat like royalty every meal!
> A lot of good seafood has met its demize in the last 3 days. Man, it sure has been good eating crawfish cooked 6 different ways.



Yep, and you just missed the annual Louisiana Seafood Festival there in NOLA. It was this past weekend. 

Have fun down there Bammer and a safe trip back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, that one is still swimmin` in Spring Creek.  If it continues to let folks get right up next to it though, it won`t last through the next gator season...


No, they ain't too good as pets.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Getting all to close to beer thirty


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> No, they ain't too good as pets.................



Sure they are. Tons of them down in South Louisiana


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Gonna meet up at Blackbeards tonight, around 7. Open invite...


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)

somebody say gator tail?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna meet up at Blackbeards tonight, around 7. Open invite...



It must be quiche and flan night there tonight. I heard that Nic really loves that stuff. 

And on that note, I am outta here. Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 17, 2011)

KEEBS, This "Cool Photo" is one to let you enter into the weekend in a good mood and it is especially for You and Nic.  Hopefully, you two can cool off together (and I ain't telling no details either).  By the way, Nic, Welcome back.  Some of us really did miss You.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna meet up at Blackbeards tonight, around 7. Open invite...


Thanks for the invite but cant make it maybe next time.



Les Miles said:


> It must be quiche and flan night there tonight. I heard that Nic really loves that stuff.
> 
> And on that note, I am outta here. Y'all have a good evening.



See ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS, This "Cool Photo" is one to let you enter into the weekend in a good mood and it is especially for You and Nic.  Hopefully, you two can cool off together (and I ain't telling no details either).  By the way, Nic, Welcome back.  Some of us really did miss You.


 I could handle that!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS, This "Cool Photo" is one to let you enter into the weekend in a good mood and it is especially for You and Nic.  Hopefully, you two can cool off together (and I ain't telling no details either).  By the way, Nic, Welcome back.  Some of us really did miss You.





Purty place! I`d like to pay a visit to Alaska. 

Good to be back!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Purty place! I`d like to pay a visit to Alaska.
> 
> Good to be back!



You've got to do it one day Nic, but .... you may never want to come back.

I know i didnt want to come back... even the airport up there is full of mounts.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm out ya'll have a good weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 17, 2011)

slip said:


> You've got to do it one day Nic, but .... you may never want to come back.
> 
> I know i didnt want to come back... even the airport up there is full of mounts.



There's no way you can do all that in one day!        Take at least a week or two and enjoy the views.


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Dude!Where did all of this rain come from?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> Dude!Where did all of this rain come from?



The sky...


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> The sky...



hush it fruit cake...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> hush it fruit cake...



Name calling will get you taken you off the distribution list.


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Name calling will get you taken you off the distribution list.



I didn't name call,Les is my homie.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> I didn't name call,Les is my homie.



That's what I thought


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

david w. said:


> hush it fruit cake...



Fruitcake?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

okay, we're off to da French Quarter one last time. See ya'll later!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

It's raining  It's pouring  Dulieville is getting RAi--Ain!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's what I thought



No more mister nice guy for you,toto.



rhbama3 said:


> Fruitcake?



YEahhhh.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 17, 2011)

Evening folks.  Got some more rain this evening and feels good.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 17, 2011)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks.  Got some more rain this evening and feels good.


UUUuuuuhhhhhh, Kim?? Ain't that a motorcyle? Not a 4wheeler?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Evening folks!
Well, we had every intention of trying some german cuisine at "Der Jagerhaus" but if i'm gonna pay $20 for an entree, it aint gonna be a pork chop and sauerkraut. Sooo........ we went back to Deanies again for some seafood. bubbette got a seafood pizza and i got a spinach salad with fried oysters and some crabmeat remoulade.
Meeting in the morning, a quick stop at a seafood market and we should be eastbound and down by noon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 17, 2011)

Had a nice evenin`. The Redhead and me had supper with Quack and Miss Dawn, and got to talk to Mama Hen! We laughed so much my ribs still hurt. Robert, your package is safe in my freezer, and awaits your further orders.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a nice evenin`. The Redhead and me had supper with Quack and Miss Dawn, and got to talk to Mama Hen! We laughed so much my ribs still hurt. Robert, your package is safe in my freezer, and awaits your further orders.




Thank ya, Nic!
Hope Blackbeards treated ya'll right tonight! 
I couldn't believe it, the one night i wanted just plain ol boiled crawfish, the dadblame restaurant ran out. Oh well, JeffC has me headed in the right direction in the morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Nic!
> Hope Blackbeards treated ya'll right tonight!
> I couldn't believe it, the one night i wanted just plain ol boiled crawfish, the dadblame restaurant ran out. Oh well, JeffC has me headed in the right direction in the morning.



You could have just ordered a corn dog instead.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Fo my buddyz, Pffffit*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thank ya, Nic!
> Hope Blackbeards treated ya'll right tonight!
> I couldn't believe it, the one night i wanted just plain ol boiled crawfish, the dadblame restaurant ran out. Oh well, JeffC has me headed in the right direction in the morning.


Right direction? You mean ya could tell?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 17, 2011)

Raining for two hours here!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You could have just ordered a corn dog instead.


Naw, it was all those weekend tourists that hit the place.  
 I don't know which is sillier: People slamming on the brakes and getting out of the car to take a pic of a wild hog in georgia, or a tourist getting a pic made with the idjit dressed like a pimp holding up a "buy 2 beers get one free" sign. I love watching the japanese down here. They are like a walking sardine can full of camera's. 
The weekend panhandlers are out in force today too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 17, 2011)

Was in Athens this afternoon, and it came a hum dinger of a lightning storm. It only did that cause I was at Academy Sports becoming a member of the Yak club and had to put a rack and two Yak's on top of the buggy. It finally stopped and we were on our way..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it was all those weekend tourists that hit the place.
> I don't know which is sillier: People slamming on the brakes and getting out of the car to take a pic of a wild hog in georgia, or a tourist getting a pic made with the idjit dressed like a pimp holding up a "buy 2 beers get one free" sign. I love watching the japanese down here. They are like a walking sardine can full of camera's.
> The weekend panhandlers are out in force today too.



NOLA and pimps just go hand and hand. You found any big pimp hats down there you like?

Stay away from the alleys and don't take any short cuts. The thugs will be out in full force tonight.

Have a safe trip back Bammer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 17, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Right direction? You mean ya could tell?


Well, mapquest confirms there is a Westwego La, so i guess thats where my shrimp, fish, and crawfish are. 


turtlebug said:


> Raining for two hours here!!!



Hope our hogs are getting a bath too!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Yep, mabe so.*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, mapquest confirms there is a Westwego La, so i guess thats where my shrimp, fish, and crawfish are.
> 
> 
> Hope our hogs are getting a bath too!


 Yep, sure is, now bring it on, lets eat.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Aint that sweet. A spot juz fo me. Razor wachit bud!*


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

*What up? All da pimps done ran away. Pfffit on ya anyways .*


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2011)

TRAP DADDY¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡



Kindly figgered you make the scene tonite


----------



## Hankus (Jun 17, 2011)

Nite y'all


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess everyone went to sleep?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hankus said:


> TRAP DADDY¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡!¡Hey bud, bout time the real folk shew up.
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly figgered you make the scene tonite                        ::





SnowHunter said:


> Guess everyone went to sleep?


Yyyyy, hey there Snowster. Good ta see ya about on here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yee haw Hankusss. Bout like havin the whole race track to yo self. But the Jeff Gordons ara lurking, haaaa.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 17, 2011)

Bet them pm's are a just a flying like June bugs.  Dang i can bout smell'um kant you?
Ya know they near coz they stink like boar hogs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 17, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yyyyy, hey there Snowster. Good ta see ya about on here.



Hey Craig!!  I'm here n there 

Now its off to bed... gonna finally try and get most of the roof on the milk barn, if we can get it squared back up 

Night Yall!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 17, 2011)

my great  grandmother passed away today


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry to hear Seth


----------



## Sirduke (Jun 17, 2011)

Well Gol Dang it, Hankus and Hogtrap was here and I missed em.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today


Sorry to hear that Seth!!........ to you, and your family!!


----------



## slip (Jun 17, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry to hear that Seth. I lost mine almost three years ago and think about her alot...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth, sorry to hear but remember the good times.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



 for you and your family


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2011)

Prayers for Seth


Check in for condo in PCB ain't til 4pm.....Why do folks want to leave so early?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2011)

seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry Seth!      Prayers for you and the family!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2011)

Time for java


----------



## Buck (Jun 18, 2011)

1981 High School Year Book for $4,999 on ebay...  
dude describes it as very rare yet I have two just like it in my closet right now.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/180682902300


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> 1981 High School Year Book for $4,999 on ebay...
> dude describes it as very rare yet I have two just like it in my closet right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/180682902300



List yours for $4999 buy one get one free!


----------



## Buck (Jun 18, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> List yours for $4999 buy one get one free!



Maaannn, I like the way you think!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> 1981 High School Year Book for $4,999 on ebay...
> dude describes it as very rare yet I have two just like it in my closet right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/180682902300





BBQBOSS said:


> List yours for $4999 buy one get one free!





Buck said:


> Maaannn, I like the way you think!!!




I would offer mine for sale for $2000 but mine has a lot of writings etc by a bunch of hawt female classmates.  You know how those hot crushes can be in high school.  Well, maybe I need to reconsider now because those "hot" writings etc just might make this yearbook even more valuable.




I bet that Taylor Publishing still has about 20-30 of these same yearbooks in their warehouse that are in mint condition.

















PS:  If you believe the above post that I just made then I have some ocean front property in Nebraska that I will sell you really, really, really cheap  !!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)

Buck said:


> 1981 High School Year Book for $4,999 on ebay...
> dude describes it as very rare yet I have two just like it in my closet right now.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/180682902300



And some idjit will probably buy it..


----------



## david w. (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry to hear that seth.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry for your loss Seth.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today


I hope you and your family will be comforted from above. Sorry to hear, Seth.  My prayers with ya, sent now.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



Sorry to hear this Seth  Thoughts n prayers are with ya


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth,
Sorry but I had missed your above post.  My thoughts and Prayers to you and your family as well.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today


Sorry to hear that Seth, cyber hugz to ya young'un............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> my great  grandmother passed away today



My condolences to you and your Family, Seth....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2011)

Seth, my regrets.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

Enjoyed the visit, your grouchiness!
Gawd it's hot out dere!!!
Back later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Enjoyed the visit, your grouchiness!
> Gawd it's hot out dere!!!
> Back later!


Nic came over to Fitzbeccaroosterville???

I always heard that if he made the effort to ban someone in person it was gonna be ugly!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Enjoyed the visit, your grouchiness!
> Gawd it's hot out dere!!!
> Back later!



Always a pleasure to visit ya`ll!  Wish I could have stayed and set a spell.  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic came over to Fitzbeccaroosterville???
> 
> I always heard that if he made the effort to ban someone in person it was gonna be ugly!!!!!





The Redhead said for me to find her 4 bushels of speckled butterbeans, for her to put up for the winter. Only farm that had any was other side of Asburn. Tomorrow, she has them and 2 bushels of purplehull peas to put up. Next week, she`ll be after ladyfinger and white acre peas. And I`m gonna try to sneak in a bushel of blackeyes too.  

I get the feelin` I know what I`m gonna be doin` on Fathers Day.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I get the feelin` I know what I`m gonna be doin` on Fathers Day.



Let me guess


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Let me guess






More like firin` up my fish cooker, and blanchin` all that stuff for her. Mod powers don`t work on The War And Finance Department.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2011)

One driveler will be


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mod powers don`t work on The War And Finance Department.


----------



## david w. (Jun 18, 2011)

Getting some more needed rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> One driveler will be



Yep and he probably ain't gonna be too happy either


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Greetings fellow internet lowlifes!
We be home! Stopped in Slidell and scored some shrimp, crawfish, crabmeat stuffing, live blue crabs, and a beautiful 12 pound Redfish!
The only problem we had on the way home( besides a squirrelly GPS) was a mother of a traffic jam in Mobile. Got bored between Mobile and Pensacola and called sugarbritches. He and the lovely Mizz Dawn were sitting on  a balcony overlooking a beach. He hadn't fished yet, they were waiting on it to cool off. Good luck with that because the temp in Pensacola was 105 with a heat index of 120. It felt like it too!
Had a fun conversation with a couple of LSU fans as we were checking out of the hotel. 5 minutes of cornspeak was about all i could take. They hate Nick, but don't like Les, but wish Nick had never left, Les is a genius(all the moronic coaching moves are just an act), etc.... in other words: The poor guy had so much he wanted to say, but it just came out as gibberish. I wished them well, he wished us well, and we went on our merry way.


----------



## david w. (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings fellow internet lowlifes!
> We be home! Stopped in Slidell and scored some shrimp, crawfish, crabmeat stuffing, live blue crabs, and a beautiful 12 pound Redfish!
> The only problem we had on the way home( besides a squirrelly GPS) was a mother of a traffic jam in Mobile. Got bored between Mobile and Pensacola and called sugarbritches. He and the lovely Mizz Dawn were sitting on  a balcony overlooking a beach. He hadn't fished yet, they were waiting on it to cool off. Good luck with that because the temp in Pensacola was 105 with a heat index of 120. It felt like it too!
> Had a fun conversation with a couple of LSU fans as we were checking out of the hotel. 5 minutes of cornspeak was about all i could take. They hate Nick, but don't like Les, but wish Nick had never left, Les is a genius(all the moronic coaching moves are just an act), etc.... in other words: The poor guy had so much he wanted to say, but it just came out as gibberish. I wished them well, he wished us well, and we went on our merry way.





Meanie...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep and he probably ain't gonna be too happy either



We be good, Bro!
 Helen googled a place called Kenneys in Slidell. Big shrimp were $4 a pound, fresh cooked crawfish were $2.50, and  the redfish ran me $30. The downside is that after a 10 hour drive( with stops) i got a cooler full of stuff needs cleaning and freezing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

david w. said:


> Meanie...



You say that like its a bad thing!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Anybody know if redfish freezes well raw?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeffc!!!
Where are you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> We be good, Bro!
> Helen googled a place called Kenneys in Slidell. Big shrimp were $4 a pound, fresh cooked crawfish were $2.50, and  the redfish ran me $30. The downside is that after a 10 hour drive( with stops) i got a cooler full of stuff needs cleaning and freezing!



Wow...glad to hear you found something in Slidell. That's a good price on the shrimp and cooked crawfish, Bama.I believe they had a surplus of those big shrimp while we were down there. Ohhh yeah....get it put up.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jun 18, 2011)

Greetings from PCB.
Stopped to eat lunch when we got here,looked across the road and there was the Quack stocking up.
Fortunately he wasn't in his nanner sling yet,but I did get to see his hawt wife Miss Dawn.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Jeffc!!!
> Where are you?



Is it filet'd bama?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Greetings from PCB.
> Stopped to eat lunch when we got here,looked across the road and there was the Quack stocking up.
> Fortunately he wasn't in his nanner sling yet,but I did get to see his hawt wife Miss Dawn.




 Y'all have a nice time down there Jeff R.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

Bama, completely submerse it in water and freeze it ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Is it filet'd bama?



No, it's whole, gutted and head off. I was thinking about boiling it for fish stock, but i think i'll use the shrimp heads  and make shrimp stock for the seafood chowder instead.
Anyway, i'm tempted to just freeze it whole till i get ready to use it. I'll fillet it if you think i need to.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings fellow internet lowlifes!
> We be home! Stopped in Slidell and scored some shrimp, crawfish, crabmeat stuffing, live blue crabs, and a beautiful 12 pound Redfish!
> The only problem we had on the way home( besides a squirrelly GPS) was a mother of a traffic jam in Mobile. Got bored between Mobile and Pensacola and called sugarbritches. He and the lovely Mizz Dawn were sitting on  a balcony overlooking a beach. He hadn't fished yet, they were waiting on it to cool off. Good luck with that because the temp in Pensacola was 105 with a heat index of 120. It felt like it too!
> Had a fun conversation with a couple of LSU fans as we were checking out of the hotel. 5 minutes of cornspeak was about all i could take. They hate Nick, but don't like Les, but wish Nick had never left, Les is a genius(all the moronic coaching moves are just an act), etc.... in other words: The poor guy had so much he wanted to say, but it just came out as gibberish. I wished them well, he wished us well, and we went on our merry way.



Glad y'all made it home safe. 

Missed you two.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bama, completely submerse it in water and freeze it ....



10-4. It'll only be in the freezer a week or two, so i'll vacuum pack it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Glad y'all made it home safe.
> 
> Missed you two.




Now that the meeting is out of way, we can get back to hog killing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

well, the sink is full of dead crustaceans and fish, so i better get busy. BBL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> No, it's whole, gutted and head off. I was thinking about boiling it for fish stock, but i think i'll use the shrimp heads  and make shrimp stock for the seafood chowder instead.
> Anyway, i'm tempted to just freeze it whole till i get ready to use it. I'll fillet it if you think i need to.



Shrimp heads make a GREAT stock...that's what I use anyway. You should be ok freezing it that way, but I'd prefer it filet'd, just not sure how it will be to filet after it has been frozen.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nic came over to Fitzbeccaroosterville???
> 
> I always heard that if he made the effort to ban someone in person it was gonna be ugly!!!!!


 He was too close NOT to stop by!  Gawd I love a man in overalls!



Nicodemus said:


> Always a pleasure to visit ya`ll!  Wish I could have stayed and set a spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad ya got by for the time ya did, always good to visit in person!  Now ya gotta come back, got the grass cut & the leaf catcher run, place looks more "presentable" now!



david w. said:


> Getting some more needed rain.


 watching the lightening show alllllll around me!



rhbama3 said:


> Greetings fellow internet lowlifes!
> We be home! Stopped in Slidell and scored some shrimp, crawfish, crabmeat stuffing, live blue crabs, and a beautiful 12 pound Redfish!
> The only problem we had on the way home( besides a squirrelly GPS) was a mother of a traffic jam in Mobile. Got bored between Mobile and Pensacola and called sugarbritches. He and the lovely Mizz Dawn were sitting on  a balcony overlooking a beach. He hadn't fished yet, they were waiting on it to cool off. Good luck with that because the temp in Pensacola was 105 with a heat index of 120. It felt like it too!
> Had a fun conversation with a couple of LSU fans as we were checking out of the hotel. 5 minutes of cornspeak was about all i could take. They hate Nick, but don't like Les, but wish Nick had never left, Les is a genius(all the moronic coaching moves are just an act), etc.... in other words: The poor guy had so much he wanted to say, but it just came out as gibberish. I wished them well, he wished us well, and we went on our merry way.


 Glad ya'll made it back!!



Jeff Raines said:


> Greetings from PCB.
> Stopped to eat lunch when we got here,looked across the road and there was the Quack stocking up.
> Fortunately he wasn't in his nanner sling yet,but I did get to see his hawt wife Miss Dawn.


 small world, huh?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Robert the fish will be better if the skin is off of it before freezing........That goes for all fish!!!...........Put it in a zip loc bag full of water for best results!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert the fish will be better if the skin is off of it before freezing........That goes for all fish!!!...........Put it in a zip loc bag full of water for best results!!


 Hey Pops!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Pops!


Hello Darlin!!...........Looks like today was grass cutting day for a lot of folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert the fish will be better if the skin is off of it before freezing........That goes for all fish!!!...........Put it in a zip loc bag full of water for best results!!



 Yep, I would agree....never have frozen one with the skin on. I was thinkin he might want to grill it with the skin on, but still don't know how that would be after freezing. Probably gonna blacken it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!...........Looks like today was grass cutting day for a lot of folks!!


Yeah, then had to do the leaf catcher just so the dang grass could "breathe"!
Gota go find somfin to put on my stomach............. catch ya'll later if I'm able!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi dere Ms Keebsy....wanna come hep me cut some grass???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I would agree....never have frozen one with the skin on. I was thinkin he might want to grill it with the skin on, but still don't know how that would be after freezing. Probably gonna blacken it


Freezing with the skin on adds a stronger fish flavor...........Frozen in water protects from freezer burn longer!!...........Fish tends to freezer burn quicker than most types of flesh


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, then had to do the leaf catcher just so the dang grass could "breathe"!
> Gota go find somfin to put on my stomach............. catch ya'll later if I'm able!


I coulda cared less if the grass can breathe!!..........After the rain from the last three evenings, it's going to be hard to keep up with the cutting!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I coulda cared less if the grass can breathe!!..........After the rain from the last three evenings, it's going to be hard to keep up with the cutting!!



 Tell me about it!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Good to see you brought enuff for everybody!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome back home Bama...whatever ya do, don't throw the skrimp heads in a plastic bag and leave it outside in the 100 degree heat in the garbage can for more than 24 hours.  It'll start to stank pretty bad!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

whew!
Okay, the fish market did a lousy job of scaling and gutting the Redfish. I gave up and broke out the electric knife and fillet'ed the sucker along with skinning it. 
Got everything except crawfish put in the freezer. Tomorrow i'll  shell the meat and collect crawfish fat for whatever i feel like cooking with it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Welcome back home Bama...whatever ya do, don't throw the skrimp heads in a plastic bag and leave it outside in the 100 degree heat in the garbage can for more than 24 hours.  It'll start to stank pretty bad!



I know. The trash guys came early two weeks ago and i just missed them. Had 40 pounds of freezer burned meat that sat for a week. Nasty doesn't begin to describe the smell.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




We finally got some rain here!!.......1 1/2" here in the last three days!!.........Dust is settled, and time crank up the Lawnmower!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> whew!
> Okay, the fish market did a lousy job of scaling and gutting the Redfish. I gave up and broke out the electric knife and fillet'ed the sucker along with skinning it.
> Got everything except crawfish put in the freezer. Tomorrow i'll  shell the meat and collect crawfish fat for whatever i feel like cooking with it.


You'll be better off in the long run for that!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 18, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We finally got some rain here!!.......1 1/2" here in the last three days!!.........Dust is settled, and time crank up the Lawnmower!!



Just let it grow and bushhog it later..


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2011)

still canning pickles.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just let it grow and bushhog it later..


If only I could figure a way to bale it, and market it as sleeping quarters for drunk campers!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

slip said:


> still canning pickles.



did you remember to add kerosene?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> did you remember to add kerosene?



I thought kerosene was only used for canning habanero peppers.


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> did you remember to add kerosene?



Knew i forgot something.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I thought kerosene was only used for canning habanero peppers.



Ah. You may be correct, Bone brother. 
 Kerosene for peppers, and Diesel for cucumber pickles. My bad, Slip.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ah. You may be correct, Bone brother.
> Kerosene for peppers, and Diesel for cucumber pickles. My bad, Slip.



Yeah...I remember now...it is Deisel for cukes!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 18, 2011)

Time to stumble off to bed!!.......Catch ya'll fine folks tomorrow!!


----------



## slip (Jun 18, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ah. You may be correct, Bone brother.
> Kerosene for peppers, and Diesel for cucumber pickles. My bad, Slip.



Uh, so whats the jet fuel for then .... because thats what i got.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Uh, so whats the jet fuel for then .... because thats what i got.



Well duh...that's what ya drink after ya can da pickles...geez...a rocket scientist you ain't!         Better stick to the junior mod program...you're not ready for the space center yet!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Time to stumble off to bed!!.......Catch ya'll fine folks tomorrow!!



I'm right behind ya Mitch.   Nite slip, nite robert, night john boy!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 19, 2011)

song of the night  t


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh !!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning Gobblerindamaxwellhouse!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2011)

Workin and critter huntins gonna wear me out faster than a set of tires on a Sunday evenin at the track.

Y'all be good at it, I gotta catch a few fore its time to get back at it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 19, 2011)

What kind of critters you hunting there Hankus...cougars?      Saw a bunch of em last night hanging around the local watering hole.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What kind of critters you hunting there Hankus...cougars?      Saw a bunch of em last night hanging around the local watering hole.



Can you bait cougars?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ahhhhhhhh !!



mmmmmm.... don't mind if I do.  Half and half, no sugar please.  

Happy Fathers Day to you guys.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can you bait cougars?



Yes, but even talking about it will get you banded..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> mmmmmm.... don't mind if I do.  Half and half, no sugar please.
> 
> Happy Fathers Day to you guys.



Thank ya Ma'am!!! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, but even talking about it will get you banded..



Just Cougars...or baiting them too


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Ma'am!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just Cougars...or baiting them too



Idjit  How was that sausage?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, but even talking about it will get you banded..



A

A



a



a




a




a


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit  How was that sausage?



 Made up some patties and had Burgers, mm mm mmmmm........ they was some good yeah 

Btw....Teri found those Eyetalian sausage patties at walmart I was telling you about


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Made up some patties and had Burgers, mm mm mmmmm........ they was some good yeah
> 
> Btw....Teri found those Eyetalian sausage patties at walmart I was telling you about



I'm headin to wally world right now, before me and the boy head up to ft yargo and see how much fun it is to fall out of a Kayak repeatedly like Tatonkachips does.  I'll have to look for them. Have ice chest will travel..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A
> 
> A
> 
> ...




Mornin Gobble, thanks fer the coffee


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm headin to wally world right now, before me and the boy head up to ft yargo and see how much fun it is to fall out of a Kayak repeatedly like Tatonkachips does.  I'll have to look for them. Have ice chest will travel..




10-4 you just might dump it a time or two, if this wind picks up....Y'all have fun and be safe!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Father's Day to all da Daddy's here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happy Father's Day to all da Daddy's here!



Thank ya, thank ya.....


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happy Father's Day to all da Daddy's here!



Almost there


HAppy Fathers day ALL.  


Got to go


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Fathers Day to all the Driveler Dads and Dads to be


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Happy Father's Day to all da Daddy's here!





SnowHunter said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the Driveler Dads and Dads to be





Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Morning people!
I sure slept hard last night. Felt good to not have an alarm go off this morning.
Anyway, got a bunch of shrimp heads simmering with bay leaves, onions, salt, and pepper. Can't make a proper gumbo without a good stock to start with.
Still got 15 pounds of crawfish to clean, but i don't think that will be a problem.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

Welcome back, Robert. Glad ya`ll had a safe trip. I got to run to town this afternoon. Want me to deliver you some ducks? I got em in the freezer. They never even came close to thawin` out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Welcome back, Robert. Glad ya`ll had a safe trip. I got to run to town this afternoon. Want me to deliver you some ducks? I got em in the freezer. They never even came close to thawin` out.



I was thinking about coming to your house tonight after i finish getting all this stuff done. If thats okay with you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I was thinking about coming to your house tonight after i finish getting all this stuff done. If thats okay with you.





Let me know ahead of time, in case we ain`t here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Let me know ahead of time, in case we ain`t here.



will do.
Sigh..... back to it. see ya'll later.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> What kind of critters you hunting there Hankus...cougars?      Saw a bunch of em last night hanging around the local watering hole.



Got a yote that's been gettin in my chickens


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Happy Fathers Day to all the Driveler Dads and Dads to be



Thank ya Snowschmoo!!



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> I sure slept hard last night. Felt good to not have an alarm go off this morning.
> Anyway, got a bunch of shrimp heads simmering with bay leaves, onions, salt, and pepper. Can't make a proper gumbo without a good stock to start with.
> Still got 15 pounds of crawfish to clean, but i don't think that will be a problem.




Really glad ya scored in Slidell, Rob....I was feelin TERRIBLE!!!!

Mm Mmmmmm.....I smell an etouffee in the making!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2011)

Gonna go wet a hook fer a couple of hrs.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Ladies!


You welcome Nick  



rhbama3 said:


> Morning people!
> I sure slept hard last night. Felt good to not have an alarm go off this morning.
> Anyway, got a bunch of shrimp heads simmering with bay leaves, onions, salt, and pepper. Can't make a proper gumbo without a good stock to start with.
> Still got 15 pounds of crawfish to clean, but i don't think that will be a problem.


Welcome Home Wingman!  I know where I'll be for supper 


Hankus said:


> Got a yote that's been gettin in my chickens


Dang Hankus, hate to hear that  I lost my only Orp and one of my Speckleds to somethin a few weeks ago  I'm hopin they are just broody somewhere  Hope you catch that yote!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Snowschmoo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Shmoo 


Dang winds were killer last night, come home to no power, Ians silkie eggs were without heat for 6+ hours  I hope they make it, since his silkie hen got taken by somethin a few weeks ago  

But its wet out there still  And I got lots of stuff growin in the garden    And no chance of it gettin mauled by a skid steer this year either


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Got a yote that's been gettin in my chickens



Choot em!!!

How's it goin Hankus?



SnowHunter said:


> And no chance of it gettin mauled by a skid steer this year either



Them evil skid steers.

Hiya Sis!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Got us some Yaks. It's way too hot on a lake in the middle of the day, but still fun, and a pretty good work out.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got us some Yaks. It's way too hot on a lake in the middle of the day, but still fun, and a pretty good work out.
> 
> View attachment 606591


 Ain't NO Way I could navigate one of them things!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Choot em!!!
> 
> How's it goin Hankus?
> 
> ...


Yup, dems evil 

Hey Bro!  Looks like you and Colin had a blast 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Got us some Yaks. It's way too hot on a lake in the middle of the day, but still fun, and a pretty good work out.
> 
> View attachment 606591


  



Keebs said:


> Ain't NO Way I could navigate one of them things!!


Me either  I'd be all over the place and dunked FAST


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't NO Way I could navigate one of them things!!



The are more stable than a canoe, but when you sneeze you do it to the front, not to the right, not to the left, to the front. And another thing, no one cheek sneaks...


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

stupid little rooster keeps latching onto my foot when i go in there to feed em...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> stupid little rooster keeps latching onto my foot when i go in there to feed em...



Is his name Brooster??


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Is his name Brooster??



His name is going to be dinner if he keeps it up.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ain't NO Way I could navigate one of them things!!





SnowHunter said:


> Me either  I'd be all over the place and dunked FAST



You'd be surprised ladies .. it ain't that bad if you get the right one.  RB rented me one last time we were at the beach all I could do was paddle in circles.  We swapped and I got in Mitch's and did just fine.  He explained to me it had something to do with the length (it's been a couple years and honestly I wasn't really listening at the time.   ).  Anyway I didn't have any problem with his.  

John-boy is the only person I've ever seen have such a hard time keeping one upright.  They're great for catching some rays 'cept you can't turn over and tan the back side!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> You'd be surprised ladies .. it ain't that bad if you get the right one.  RB rented me one last time we were at the beach all I could do was paddle in circles.  We swapped and I got in Mitch's and did just fine.  He explained to me it had something to do with the length (it's been a couple years and honestly I wasn't really listening at the time.   ).  Anyway I didn't have any problem with his.
> 
> John-boy is the only person I've ever seen have such a hard time keeping one upright.  They're great for catching some rays 'cept you can't turn over and tan the back side!



I think John had the wrong amount of NL as a counter weight. Colin and I were rocking them back and forth just to see how stable they were, and it was amazing how far each way you can get without flipping them. Of course, once you reach that tipping point, there is no going back..


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

What is up with my luck today.

Snapped open a pepper to eat it and some how the juice flew into my eye.

Then flossie comes inside from sitting under the shade tree with bird doo on her back.



Oh boy ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> What is up with my luck today.
> 
> Snapped open a pepper to eat it and some how the juice flew into my eye.
> 
> ...



You know. Robert is back in town, you can pass the "unluckiest man in the world" torch back to him.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Dang Hankus, hate to hear that  I lost my only Orp and one of my Speckleds to somethin a few weeks ago  I'm hopin they are just broody somewhere  Hope you catch that yote!!!



I hope I get this one soon, but somethin else mita done got him. No hits in a week now. Took 3 weeks to finally be out when the last one was in me. I'm bout to learn to live on naps 

Oh and I had one do the broody thing earlier. Came up missin for over a week before I found her. Got 5 chicks now though 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Choot em!!!
> 
> How's it goin Hankus?
> 
> ...



Hope to soon, but if the neighbor did him in I wouldn't care either.


Busy, busy, busy. Been better been worse. Just pluggin along and hopin I catch a break big enough to help me soon. Hope all is as good as can be expected on your side of the road :cheers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I hope I get this one soon, but somethin else mita done got him. No hits in a week now. Took 3 weeks to finally be out when the last one was in me. I'm bout to learn to live on naps
> 
> Oh and I had one do the broody thing earlier. Came up missin for over a week before I found her. Got 5 chicks now though
> 
> ...



Maybe the heat got to the yote and he is staying in the river bottoms til it cools off.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> stupid little rooster keeps latching onto my foot when i go in there to feed em...


Unlatch him, in a nice arc across the yard   


Tag-a-long said:


> You'd be surprised ladies .. it ain't that bad if you get the right one.  RB rented me one last time we were at the beach all I could do was paddle in circles.  We swapped and I got in Mitch's and did just fine.  He explained to me it had something to do with the length (it's been a couple years and honestly I wasn't really listening at the time.   ).  Anyway I didn't have any problem with his.
> 
> John-boy is the only person I've ever seen have such a hard time keeping one upright.  They're great for catching some rays 'cept you can't turn over and tan the back side!


Wonder if I could use a yak in the stock tank? 

Heya TagSista!! 



slip said:


> What is up with my luck today.
> 
> Snapped open a pepper to eat it and some how the juice flew into my eye.
> 
> ...


ouch!  



Hankus said:


> I hope I get this one soon, but somethin else mita done got him. No hits in a week now. Took 3 weeks to finally be out when the last one was in me. I'm bout to learn to live on naps
> 
> Oh and I had one do the broody thing earlier. Came up missin for over a week before I found her. Got 5 chicks now though
> 
> ...


Hopefully he's gone for good 

My broodys got 5 chicks under her... what I wouldn't give for another broody or 5 right now  Its so much easier using em to hatch/brood instead of the bator/brooder!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Afternoon peoples!
Kitchen is a wreck but all the seafood is put away finally. I really need to work in the koi pond but may wait till later this evening to do it. Gotta figure out why the power isn't running properly to it. Got two dead koi and the other 3 aren't looking too spiffy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon peoples!
> Kitchen is a wreck but all the seafood is put away finally. I really need to work in the koi pond but may wait till later this evening to do it. Gotta figure out why the power isn't running properly to it. Got two dead koi and the other 3 aren't looking too spiffy.



You got the recliner outfitted for Bubbette, along with the bedside potty? You do realize that you and the mini me's are going to be on shift work catering to Bubbette for the next six weeks, right?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got the recliner outfitted for Bubbette, along with the bedside potty? You do realize that you and the mini me's are going to be on shift work catering to Bubbette for the next six weeks, right?



Nope. I'll give her some slack for a day or so, but then she better get back to it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon peoples!
> Kitchen is a wreck but all the seafood is put away finally. I really need to work in the koi pond but may wait till later this evening to do it. Gotta figure out why the power isn't running properly to it. Got two dead koi and the other 3 aren't looking too spiffy.





Probably because of this 150 degree heatwave. Even the mudfish are sufferin`!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Probably because of this 150 degree heatwave. Even the mudfish are sufferin`!!



It's like this all the the way down the gulf coast, Nic. It's bad. Tons of burnt spots on the road all up and down I-10.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I'll give her some slack for a day or so, but then she better get back to it.



Let me know how that works out for you!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know how that works out for you!!


Yeah, me too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, me too!



With his luck and her skillet slingin skilz I don't think I'd push my luck if I were him..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let me know how that works out for you!!





Keebs said:


> Yeah, me too!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> With his luck and her skillet slingin skilz I don't think I'd push my luck if I were him..



The key to a successful recovery is to get up and get moving asap so scar tissue doesn't form on working joints.
That sounds good doesn't it? Think i'll go with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> The key to a successful recovery is to get up and get moving asap so scar tissue doesn't form on working joints.
> That sounds good doesn't it? Think i'll go with it.



Did you get that advice from one of your beloved liberal buddies in NOLA?


----------



## slip (Jun 19, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know. Robert is back in town, you can pass the "unluckiest man in the world" torch back to him.



I'd be happy to pass it on.


happy fathers day to the dads here ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 19, 2011)

slip said:


> I'd be happy to pass it on.
> 
> 
> happy fathers day to the dads here ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2011)

well, just got back from Brother Nic's house. He took time out from fly fishing in the yard( no pond and no luck so far) to give me the ducks that Quack brought. I took him some crawfish and a t shirt so i think we're both happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, just got back from Brother Nic's house. He took time out from fly fishing in the yard( no pond and no luck so far) to give me the ducks that Quack brought. I took him some crawfish and a t shirt so i think we're both happy.





Many thanks Brother Robert and Miz Helen!!


----------

